# A 3 hour tour! A 3 hour tour!



## wallyb

Welcome To Ben, Jamie, Mike, Paul & Wally's  
*Big 7 day Ocean adventure!*





7 days together on the DCL Magic in February  
Anything could happen - and probably will.

*Who gets sand in their shorts? 
Who catches a crab? 
Who get's their buns burnt? 
Who poops out on the poop-deck?  *

All this and more wacky hijinks.
Stay tuned.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh dear lord!

Isn't this one of the signs of the Apocalypse? 

Just sayin . . . .




I fear for the poor DCL crew!    They'll be scarred for life!


----------



## wallyb

Gay-la-gan's Island!

Still room for more cast members!


----------



## soulmates

SOOOOOOOOO jealous!! Happy for you guys. I KNOW there will be pics and a trip report...right?


----------



## wallyb

soulmates said:


> SOOOOOOOOO jealous!! Happy for you guys. I KNOW there will be pics and a trip report...right?



What happens on the Boat - Stays on the boat!

(Maybe you can convince Jamie - He's a soft touch. )


----------



## soulmates

wallyb said:


> What happens on the Boat - Stays on the boat!
> 
> (Maybe you can convince Jamie - He's a soft touch. )



 I SOOO knew your were going to say that


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am scared for the crew of the Magic.  

They will never be the same...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am scared for the crew of the Magic.
> 
> They will never be the same...



Just the boys.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Just the boys.



They better have time to recover before my cruise in September!


----------



## rosiep

You guys are still visiting WDW in  first right??? Or did I scare you off?


----------



## jamieandben

Were still going to meet with everyone first.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Were still going to meet with everyone first.



Oh goody! Cause I wanna get my licks in first...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh goody! Cause I wanna get my licks in first...



If Rosie is gonna be licking people, I'm not coming!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> If Rosie is gonna be licking people, I'm not coming!



Unless you've been dipped in chocolate I think you're safe....

(maybe)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Unless you've been dipped in chocolate I think you're safe....
> 
> (maybe)





Who told you about that?!?!?!?










Are you spying on me, or something?


----------



## wallyb

I coming too 

Yup - I said it!

All booked at the Poly for 2 days!


----------



## rosiep

I can't wait. Jamie's bringing the jokes, Rob's bringing the chocolate, Mike's providing the drinks, I'm bringing my own adorable self......Wally? You've got nuthin far as I can tell...

(well...maybe the horns...)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I can't wait. Jamie's bringing the jokes, Rob's bringing the chocolate, Mike's providing the drinks, I'm bringing my own adorable self......Wally? You've got nuthin far as I can tell...
> 
> (well...maybe the horns...)




*You're out!* 
If you show I'm having  you bounced.


Anyone What to take Rosie's Place for *Sinner Summit 2010*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I'm having  you bounced.*



That's a given......I like that sort of stuff 

The wonderful thing about tiggers
Is tiggers are wonderful things!
Their tops are made out of rubber;
Their bottoms are made out of springs!
They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy,
Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun!
But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is
I'm the only one!


----------



## wallyb

I'm thinking *Trouble Tryst 2010* might be better.

Now can we get any other DIS neredowells to come.


----------



## rosiep

Conck? We gotta have Conck!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Conck? We gotta have Conck!



We all wanna see  Conck. 

Just leave out one letter - and you can get in so much trouble.  

I think we will see him,
I hope.
If not he better have a darn good excuse!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We all wanna see  Conck.
> 
> Just leave out one letter - and you can get in so much trouble.
> 
> I think we will see him,
> I hope.
> If not he better have a darn good excuse!



We're gonna see Concks Conck? Oooooh a show and tell! I like this gathering even more!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> What happens on the Boat - Stays on the boat!
> 
> (Maybe you can convince Jamie - He's a soft touch. )



You know I'll have pics, and for a large fee you can see them.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> We all wanna see  Conck.
> 
> Just leave out one letter - and you can get in so much trouble.
> 
> I think we will see him,
> I hope.
> If not he better have a darn good excuse!




Well, I think you should be seeing me at least 2 days...and if not I get to yell at you!



rosiep said:


> We're gonna see Concks Conck? Oooooh a show and tell! I like this gathering even more!



What is this, show and tell? 

A gentleman never discloses his secrets 
In person...
unless drunk...
or just having a good time sober...


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hmmmmmmm



That's all ya got?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> That's all ya got?



All I got was a 40% discount off of rack rate for that same cruise!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> All I got was a 40% discount off of rack rate for that same cruise!



Are you goign to come too? 

How do the rest of us poor slobs get this deal?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Are you goign to come too?
> 
> How do the rest of us poor slobs get this deal?



Havent booked yet, but thinking about it seriously....

As to how you get the same rate....just sell your soul to a rat and the discounts come rolling in!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Havent booked yet, but thinking about it seriously....
> 
> As to how you get the same rate....just sell your soul to a rat and the discounts come rolling in!



See - the rat does giveth!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> See - the rat does giveth!



And the rat doth taketh away.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> And the rat doth taketh away.



Your sanity?


----------



## jamieandben

Mike you have to go.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Mike you have to go.



... To protect me from Jamie!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> ... To protect me from Jamie!



To protect the crew from Wally!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> To protect the crew from Wally!



Thank you Rob.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I wonder if I could get my tax return back by then...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I wonder if I could get my tax return back by then...



  

This could be the cruisest cruise ever!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> This could be the cruisest cruise ever!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo



Cool - I'll be - Elke Sommer.


----------



## wallyb

So everyone going is down with 
Tuxes for formal night. 

We're going to look like 
an aging boy band.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So everyone going is down with
> Tuxes for formal night.
> 
> We're going to look like
> an aging boy band.



Aging?

Not "aged"?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Aging?
> Not "aged"?



"To the moon, Alice! To the Moon!"


----------



## jamieandben

We are now Booked on the Magic.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> We are now Booked on the Magic.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> We are now Booked on the Magic.



Poor Jamie, Unbeknowst to him he has booked himself a trip on the Magic _8 Ball....._

He'll be spending his vacation being shaken until he says "yes, no, ask again later..."


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Poor Jamie, Unbeknowst to him he has booked himself a trip on the Magic _8 Ball....._
> 
> He'll be spending his vacation being shaken until he says "yes, no, ask again later..."



...And I'll be the one shaking his ball.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I have a feeling this particular magic 8 ball wont be saying, yes, no, or ask again later...  more like, "please sir, may I have some more?"


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have a feeling this particular magic 8 ball wont be saying, yes, no, or ask again later...  more like, "please sir, may I have some more?"



I think "Get away from me or I'll throw you overboard" is also a likely answer.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ...And I'll be the one shaking his ball.



Wally! You skank you!

Be sure and play fairly, give others a chance to man handle Jamie


----------



## wallyb

I've got a deck to swab. 

Again - just one little letter away from dirty.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> I think "Get away from me or I'll throw you overboard" is also a likely answer.




Rob Thinks like me.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Rob Thinks like me.



Yes ... just alike.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Wally! You skank you!
> 
> Be sure and play fairly, give others a chance to man handle Jamie



I like the way you think.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I like the way you think.



I've been known to handle a man or two myself....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I've been known to handle a man or two myself....



.... Or 18.

I have the video Rosie.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> .... Or 18.
> 
> I have the video Rosie.


 
 But would you actually want a video of that?!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> .... Or 18.
> 
> I have the video Rosie.



17.  That midget was a girl.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> But would you actually want a video of that?!



What are you talking about??? You asked me to autograph your copy!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> 17.  That midget was a girl.



18.  How drunk were you that you didn't realize that the midget was a drag queen?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> 18.  How drunk were you that you didn't realize that the midget was a drag queen?



I don't drink REMEMBER??? 

But the qualudes may have confused me....


----------



## wallyb

Well I got the box right here!






And FYI ..It was a dwarf.
7 of em to be exact.


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> What are you talking about??? You asked me to autograph your copy!!!


 
*No I didn't!!!*

(I wanted you to sign the poster.)


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> *No I didn't!!!*
> 
> (I wanted you to sign the poster.)



With hearts as I remember


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well I got the box right here!
> 
> And FYI ..It was a dwarf.
> 7 of em to be exact.



Just where do you find these things????


----------



## wallyb

Now who played Snow-White?
I know you were her sister Rose-Red.


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> Just where do you find these things????


 
It's from his personal collection.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Now who played Snow-White?
> I know you were her sister Rose-Red.



Was THAT _you_??? I thought you looked familiar!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Was THAT _you_??? I thought you looked familiar!!!



Yeah now that would be casting against type-
Me as snow white?

_"Someday my Prince will Come"_


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yeah now that would be casting against type-
> Me as snow white?
> 
> _"*Someday my Prince will Come*"_



Your Prince, your velet, the court jester, your best friend, the butcher, the baker, the candlestick maker.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Your Prince, your velet, the court jester, your best friend, the butcher, the baker, the candlestick maker.....



... 2 sweaty plumbers, A delivery guy, A surly cop and his rookie partner,
The pizza guy, Some random guy in the park......


----------



## wallyb

Hey!Hey!Hey! 

Guess who's going to be at WDW Same time as  "The Hooligans"?
Jeff90 and Jon!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey!Hey!Hey!
> 
> Guess who's going to be at WDW Same time as  "The Hooligans"?
> Jeff90 and Jon!






I wanna go!  

They sound like fun people.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh wait!

I live here!


----------



## jamieandben

WOW more meat, oops i mean more dis friends.


----------



## Timrobb

WOW!  We want to go!!  You are ALL going to have a great time together!  

I CANNOT wait to read a trip report!  TAKE LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> WOW!  We want to go!!  You are ALL going to have a great time together!
> 
> I CANNOT wait to read a trip report!  TAKE LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!



NO! 
NO evidence!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is he bringing anymore of those fun Magic Kingdom pills?  


I've got a sinus infection, ya thats the ticket!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Is he bringing anymore of those fun Magic Kingdom pills?
> 
> 
> I've got a sinus infection, ya thats the ticket!


 
Is Wally taking those little blue pills again?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> Is Wally taking those little blue pills again?



Oh "those" pills!      Those are for *after* the park closes!

It seems Jeff90 has some sort of pills where you actually enjoy the Snow White Ride!  

Read his TR!


----------



## rosiep

Whoa!!!  I only have about six months to mentally prepare my daughter for the onslaught!

I have a feeling this is going to get very interesting.


----------



## wallyb

Come one, come all! 

Yes I mean it "that" way!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Come one, come all!
> 
> Yes I mean it "that" way!



You dirty, dirty boy!

Just make sure you wear those red pants...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> You dirty, dirty boy!
> 
> Just make sure you wear those red pants...



No way.
Those have been "seen".

I'm thinking of cutting them off for shorts for the cruise.
That and a tube top - and I should be all set


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> No way.
> Those have been "seen".
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting them off for shorts for the cruise.
> That and a tube top - and I should be all set



cut offs and a tube top? 

It's a cruise on a Disney boat, not an air-boat ride in Kissimmee!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> cut offs and a tube top?
> 
> It's a cruise on a Disney boat, not an air-boat ride in Kissimmee!



Butt out - Mr Blackwell.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Butt out - Mr Blackwell.



You're cutting the butt out of them, too!  You'll be exposed!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Is he bringing anymore of those fun Magic Kingdom pills?
> I've got a sinus infection, ya thats the ticket!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmJQyS8QVw

FEED YOUR HEAD!
FEED YOUR HEAD!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're cutting the butt out of them, too!  You'll be exposed!



What a good Idea - with lace inserts. 
Thanks!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Come one, come all!
> 
> Yes I mean it "that" way!



Thank you, don't mind if I do......


----------



## bobf320

When are you all meeting up??


----------



## rosiep

First week in February.


----------



## wallyb

AKA - *Armageddon.*


----------



## rosiep

Yup. No holds barred.

Let's hope no barred holds...


----------



## wallyb

Oooooo Oooooo good Idea!
Can we have jello wrestling?
I'll take on David in a pool Of Wild cherry! 

How about you Rosie?
Who you wanna manhandle?
How about Jeff in butterscotch pudding?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oooooo Oooooo good Idea!
> Can we have jello wrestling?
> I'll take on David in a pool Of Wild cherry!
> 
> How about you Rosie?
> Who you wanna manhandle?
> How about Jeff in butterscotch pudding?



Ok...but only if Mike plays too. he looks like he can use a good goosing.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooooo Oooooo good Idea!
> Can we have jello wrestling?
> I'll take on David in a pool Of Wild cherry!
> 
> How about you Rosie?
> Who you wanna manhandle?
> How about Jeff in butterscotch pudding?






Can I have Scott in a vat of whipped cream?    Ooh with bananas!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Can I have Scott in a vat of whipped cream?    Ooh with bananas!



Really - Your honeymoon again?
Been there done that.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Really - Your honeymoon again?
> Been there done that.



It wasn't bananas on the honeymoon!  It was rainbow sprinkles and marishino cherries.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> It wasn't bananas on the honeymoon!  It was rainbow sprinkles and marishino cherries.



Who are you kidding? There were no cherries at your honeymoon.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Who are you kidding? There were no cherries at your honeymoon.



Point - Rosie! 
Your serve Rob.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Who are you kidding? There were no cherries at your honeymoon.





wallyb said:


> Point - Rosie!
> Your serve Rob.



There were too cherries!  They were served in the Dining Room.

Cherries Jubilee.  Flaming hot.  With fancy nuts!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> There were too cherries!  They were served in the Dining Room.
> 
> Cherries Jubilee.  *Flaming hot*.  With fancy nuts!



Is this lying stuff chronic?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is this lying stuff chronic?



Trust me when I say that there was MUCH hotness with Scott.


----------



## wallyb

Just thought of this...
All of us ... in one room...
NO DIS FILTER!  






*And they're Jungle Red!*


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Trust me when I say that there was MUCH hotness with Scott.



I'm just checking because when you tell everybody just how cute I am after we meet I want them to believe you.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Just thought of this...
> All of us ... in one room...
> NO DIS FILTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And they're Jungle Red!*



Meow


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Trust me when I say that there was MUCH hotness with Scott.




Well we'll find out at the Key Party in Feb. 

I *mean* Dis Meet. 
No No not key party.
That was a slip.
Don't even know what a Key Party is.
Nope.

Move along.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Meow



Who was Supposed to feed Rosie?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well we'll find out at the Key Party in Feb.
> 
> I *mean* Dis Meet.
> No No not key party.
> That was a slip.
> Don't even know what a Key Party is.
> Nope.
> 
> Move along.
> Nothing to see here.



Seeing as how I'm going with my DAUGHTER, and there'll be no other girls there...you guys had better be willing to put out. (food of course)


----------



## rosiep

Glad you're not feeding me this:





Rather be called a cat than a dog anyday.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Seeing as how I'm going with my DAUGHTER, and there'll be no other girls there...you guys had better be willing to put out. (food of course)



There *might* be another girl there...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> There *might* be another girl there...



I *told you all* "Betty Big Ones" 
was mulling it over 
I told you.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> There *might* be another girl there...



YOU HAVE TO COME!! I'll admit it...I can't handle 8 guys by myself.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> YOU HAVE TO COME!! I'll admit it...I can't handle 8 guys by myself.


Can't handle 8. 
Rosie! 
Do we need to go to video again?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I want to go to Disney World the first week of February! Wally can I borrow some money?!!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Can't handle 8.
> Rosie!
> Do we need to go to video again?



I told you, the midget was a girl.


----------



## wallyb

I Found It...
Rosie Does Secaucus.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I want to go to Disney World the first week of February! Wally can I borrow some money?!!



You can borrow the red jeans.
Those are money makers


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I Found It...
> Rosie Does Secaucus.



I didn't do all of New Jersey, just all along the shore.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I didn't do all of New Jersey, just all along the shore.....



Any town with caucus in the name.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> You can borrow the red jeans.
> Those are money makers




Fine, I'll just ask Rosie, she's much nicer than you anyway


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Fine, I'll just ask Rosie, she's much nicer than you anyway



Honey I've seen your assets - 
go for the magic pants -
you make out like a bandit - el bandito! 

I'll even wash them first.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Honey I've seen your assets -
> go for the magic pants -
> you make out like a bandit - el bandito!
> 
> I'll even wash them first.



You've been looking at my assets!?

You owe me $5 then, I ain't giving it away. Woo hoo, I'm on my way


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You've been looking at my assets!?
> 
> You owe me $5 then, I ain't giving it away. Woo hoo, I'm on my way



I'll give you $1.65.
Professional courtesy discount.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'll give you $1.65.
> Professional courtesy discount.



I'll take it 

So I didnt have time to go through this whole thread, is there any actual information on here or is it all just . . .

well . . ..

you know.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll take it
> 
> So I didnt have time to go through this whole thread, is there any actual information on here or is it all just . . .
> 
> well . . ..
> 
> you know.



Is their ever?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll take it
> 
> So I didnt have time to go through this whole thread, is there any actual information on here or is it all just . . .
> 
> well . . ..
> 
> you know.



It's all...well...you know.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Is their ever?





rosiep said:


> It's all...well...you know.



Just thought I'd check.

I should try to talk hubby into a trip next year, but he's always being so sensible and insisting we budget and blah blah blah.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Just thought I'd check.
> 
> I should try to talk hubby into a trip next year, but he's always being so sensible and insisting we budget and blah blah blah.



I hate that! Who needs food? Who needs housing? Who needs clothes....

(2 out of 3 ain't bad)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I hate that! Who needs food? Who needs housing? Who needs clothes....
> 
> (2 out of 3 ain't bad)



I know! and just cuz we spent a little money on a wedding a really long time ago! That was like two months ago


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Just thought I'd check.
> 
> I should try to talk hubby into a trip next year, but he's always being so sensible and insisting we budget and blah blah blah.



Your new mantra.
If we can't go - I won't Bl... 
we'll you know.


----------



## wallyb

And yes there is *info* in this thread 
and a lot of "you know" too...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Your new mantra.
> If we can't go - I won't Bl...
> we'll you know.



That sounds a bit like cutting off my nose


----------



## Jeff90

wallyb said:


> Hey!Hey!Hey!
> 
> Guess who's going to be at WDW Same time as  "The Hooligans"?
> Jeff90 and Jon!



Thank you for the warm welcome.....and Jon is just as excited to meet you all...god help us....



rpmdfw said:


> Oh wait!
> I live here!



I was gettin ready to say...I thought you were gonna show too!!!



jamieandben said:


> WOW more meat, oops i mean more dis friends.



LOL! Can't wait to meet you guys too!



OrlandoMike said:


> Is he bringing anymore of those fun Magic Kingdom pills?
> I've got a sinus infection, ya thats the ticket!



Well.....maybe.....LOL! 



OrlandoMike said:


> Oh "those" pills!      Those are for *after* the park closes!
> It seems Jeff90 has some sort of pills where you actually enjoy the Snow White Ride!
> Read his TR!



LOL! And a ride it was....whewww....



rosiep said:


> Whoa!!!  I only have about six months to mentally prepare my daughter for the onslaught!
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to get very interesting.



Oh Rosie, we get to meet Tara!!!! Yay! BTW, where are you staying (Sept. and in Feb?) We will be calling Monday to see what we can get...Jon wants Bay Lake Tower and it's his choice this time....I want WL again....



This will be exciting! I got the messages...all 17 of them!!! Anything will be fine with us....more than likely, we will be flying...we may have a rental car, just let us know what plans yall come up with........love to venture out of the world for once....


----------



## rosiep

Yay Jeff!

We're staying at CSR. Both times. I had planned to go cheap with Tara and stay at POP...but we're gonna celebrate her good health in style.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That sounds a bit like cutting off my nose



I didn't say go thru with it.


----------



## Jeff90

rosiep said:


> Yay Jeff!
> 
> We're staying at CSR. Both times. I had planned to go cheap with Tara and stay at POP...but we're gonna celebrate her good health in style.



And I don't blame you at all....Jon wants to do CSR, he saw the pics and wants to try it out.....

Can't wait to see everyone in person....this is going to be interesting...LOL!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I *told you all* "Betty Big Ones"
> was mulling it over
> I told you.







rosiep said:


> YOU HAVE TO COME!! I'll admit it...I can't handle 8 guys by myself.



You do realize that if I join you all...  that guy I married follows close behind (someone has to pay my bill) and that means there will be 9 guys to handle!   

Gameplan:  3 women, 9 men...  easily dividable...     3 each!    That!  I can handle.


----------



## OrlandoMike

If you gals need help with the men I'll be happy to leave Shrek at home!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You do realize that if I join you all...  that guy I married follows close behind (someone has to pay my bill) and that means there will be 9 guys to handle!
> 
> Gameplan:  3 women, 9 men...  easily dividable...     3 each!    That!  I can handle.



The numbers are rising, 8 is now in the distant past. We're still far outnumbered.
(just the way I like it)


----------



## jamieandben

How will you deal with 4 carolina men in the same room?


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> How will you deal with 4 carolina men in the same room?



Oh we should have a Sweet Tea contest!   


Here is my entry!  On the rocks!  Slice of lemon please!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sweet tea:  no

Sweet tea flavored vodka:  I'll take another glass please!


----------



## OrlandoMike

ConcKahuna said:


> Sweet tea flavored vodka:  I'll take another glass please!



Have no fear!  It's going on the global menu starting Oct 1st!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh we should have a Sweet Tea contest!
> 
> 
> Here is my entry!  On the rocks!  Slice of lemon please!




Jamie can have mine.


----------



## jamieandben

Do they make a snail Vodka for Wally?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Do they make a snail Vodka for Wally?



Drunk before noon? Really? 
What ta hell are you going on about?


----------



## jamieandben

Do you not think that would be a classy drink for you?


----------



## wallyb

I've never slept with a hair stylist from North Carolina Before.
Plenty of Jons though 

Well then - I'll be able to check that off the list.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Do they make a snail Vodka for Wally?



I love me some escargot.

But somehow, I don't think a snail martini would be a good thing.

And it certaily wouldn't be fruity and girly enough for Wally.


So tell me.  How is this Firefly stuff?  How do you drink it?  Is it good in a Long Island Ice Tea?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> So tell me.  How is this Firefly stuff?  How do you drink it?  Is it good in a Long Island Ice Tea?



Thats about the only drink I think it would be good in!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Thats about the only drink I think it would be good in!



Yeah.  I couldn't imagine it being used in most vodka drinks.  Can you imagine a screwdriver or a cape cod with that?  BLECH!

Though a vodka tonic might not be bad.  Or mix Firefly with lemonade . . .


So how do most people drink it, Mike?


----------



## OrlandoMike

We dont have it yet, dont get it till Oct 1st.  I just had the opportunity to sample it in a Long Island Tea, way too sweet for my taste!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I love me some escargot.



I like escargot too Rob.
For some reason Jamie's being a big girl about it.
 Mr liver mush.

As for sweet tea - vile stuff!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I like escargot too Rob.
> For some reason Jamie's being a big girl about it.
> Mr liver mush.
> 
> As for sweet tea - vile stuff!



I was happy to see that escargot is once again being offered from the French booth at the Food & Wine Festival this year!  I'll be having them at least once a week!  

And I had some excellent escargot on the Disney Wonder, so I'm sure they'll have it on the Magic as well.  So you should be all set for snails on the boat, Wally.


----------



## rpmdfw

Speaking of the Disney Wonder . . . we just got our cruise documents for our 4-nighter in December!  

That's right.  Rob & Scott are going back on the boat!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I was happy to see that escargot is once again being offered from the French booth at the Food & Wine Festival this year!  I'll be having them at least once a week!
> 
> And I had some excellent escargot on the Disney Wonder, so I'm sure they'll have it on the Magic as well.  So you should be all set for snails on the boat, Wally.



Jamie will Jump ship if I order them. 

And happy cruise!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Jamie will Jump ship if I order them.
> 
> And happy cruise!



Why?  He doesn't have to have any.

And Jamie, you should try them!  They're YUMMY!


----------



## rpmdfw

So, Wally, what category stateroom did y'all book?

We're in the same as the honeymoon cruise.  Category 9 - Deluxe Ocean View (with the big round window but no veranda).


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, Wally, what category stateroom did y'all book?
> 
> We're in the same as the honeymoon cruise.  Category 9 - Deluxe Ocean View (with the big round window but no veranda).



I know we're in 7070
It has a verandah. 
Same room we had on the 3 day Wonder trip 
I think It's category 6 or 7


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I know we're in 7070
> It has a verandah.
> Same room we had on the 3 day Wonder trip
> I think It's category 6 or 7



We tried to get the same stateroom we had on the honeymoon but it was already booked.  So now we're a few doors down.  Same side same category.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I've never slept with a hair stylist from North Carolina Before.
> Plenty of Jons though
> 
> Well then - I'll be able to check that off the list.



My DH is a hairdresser from NJ, but I've never been with one from NC...



rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  I couldn't imagine it being used in most vodka drinks.  Can you imagine a screwdriver or a cape cod with that?  BLECH!
> 
> Though a vodka tonic might not be bad.  Or mix Firefly with lemonade . . .
> 
> 
> So how do most people drink it, Mike?



Firefly with MIke's Hard Lemonade.  Could call it a Drunken Arnold Palmer.


----------



## OrlandoMike

ConcKahuna said:


> Could call it a Drunken Arnold Palmer.



Or a John Daly!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Jamie can have mine.



Mine too... ewwwwww......




rpmdfw said:


> Speaking of the Disney Wonder . . . we just got our cruise documents for our 4-nighter in December!
> 
> That's right.  Rob & Scott are going back on the boat!



  Yay for the boat!  

  Double Yay for Rob and Scott going on the boat!

I cannot wait for next September...  14 nights on the Magic...   ahhhhhhhh.........


----------



## rosiep

Snails? 
Liver? 
Sweet Iced Tea?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> why?  He doesn't have to have any.
> 
> And jamie, you should try them!  They're yummy!



never!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I've never slept with a hair stylist from North Carolina Before.
> Plenty of Jons though
> 
> Well then - I'll be able to check that off the list.



There is someone Wally has not been with...
Does the ground feel cold to anyone.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> never!



Coward.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I like escargot too Rob.
> For some reason Jamie's being a big girl about it.
> Mr liver mush.
> 
> As for sweet tea - vile stuff!



List for Cruise
1 Fried Liver mush
2 Gallon of sweet tea
3 Bag of Pork Rinds
A week with me and Wally will come back a true Redneck.


----------



## jamieandben

4 a six pack of Beer.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Coward.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> 4 a six pack of Beer.



No beer for this queer.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> List for Cruise
> 1 Fried Liver mush
> 2 Gallon of sweet tea
> 3 Bag of Pork Rinds
> A week with me and Wally will come back a true Redneck.



You're coming back with a stiff neck and a aching jaw!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You're coming back with a stiff neck and a aching jaw!



You Wish!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> You Wish!



You swish!


----------



## rosiep

I wish I were going on the cruise so I could watch you force Jamie  eat things.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I wish I were going on the cruise so I could watch you force Jamie to eat things.



Me too.
To help hold him down.
Those pork rinds make him all slickery!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I wish I were going on the cruise so I could watch you force Jamie to eat things.



I think we need to make sure that Rosie eats some escargot and pate du fois gras while she's here.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I think we need to make sure that Rosie eats some escargot and pate du fois gras while she's here.



If you do and the tata's WILL come out and they'll be in your FACE!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> If you do and the tata's WILL come out and they'll be in your FACE!





Pity.

I thought you'd undestand the value of being openminded and trying new things.

Never pictured you for the closed-minded prude type.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Pity.
> 
> I thought you'd undestand the value of being openminded and trying new things.
> 
> Never pictured you for the closed-minded prude type.



Do I  understand correctly that if I try the pate you'll try the tata's????


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Do I  understand correctly that if I try the pate you'll try the tata's????



1 point for Rosie!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Do I  understand correctly that if I try the pate you'll try the tata's????



What makes you think I haven't tried tatas before?


----------



## wallyb

you guys seen Jenn's new sig photos 
No more Betty.

World meet -  *Jenn Juggernaut!*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What makes you think I haven't tried tatas before?



Got Milk?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> What makes you think I haven't tried tatas before?



And you dismissed them which proves you have no taste.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> And you dismissed them which proves you have no taste.



But I gave it a try before making an informed decision.


----------



## wallyb

Girls will you stop. 
I think I need my motion sickness pills NOW!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> But I gave it a try before making an informed decision.



And I've tried liver so I guess we're even.
Back to Jamie: Has Jamie ever tried tata's?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Girls will you stop.
> I think I need my motion sickness pills NOW!



We're all gonna need those pills when we meet!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> And I've tried liver so I guess we're even.



Goose liver?

And don't think I've forgotten about the escargot.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> you guys seen Jenn's new sig photos
> No more Betty.
> 
> World meet -  *Jenn Juggernaut!*



What's that Wally?  You want me to make the pictures bigger?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Goose liver?
> 
> And don't think I've forgotten about the escargot.



Liver = Tata's
Snail = Nether Regions....have you tried that as well?


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What's that Wally?  You want me to make the pictures bigger?



Just remarking on "the girls."
Loud and proud!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Liver = Tata's
> Snail = Nether Regions....have you tried that as well?



Rosie, honey.

I didn't come out of the closet until I was out of college.

And I was a theatre major!

Do I need to tell you about theatre girls?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Just remarking on "the girls."
> Loud and proud!



Emphasis on loud.

Being difficult to ignore is Wally's forte


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What's that Wally?  You want me to make the pictures bigger?



Jenn...those girls are so fabulous I'm gonna have a hard time keeping my hands to myself!



rpmdfw said:


> Rosie, honey.
> 
> I didn't come out of the closet until I was out of college.
> 
> And I was a theatre major!
> 
> Do I need to tell you about theatre girls?


Yes! Please! Tell me about the theatre girls


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Just remarking on "the girls."
> Loud and proud!



I know you  that picture...  That is why I chose it!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Jenn...those girls are so fabulous I'm gonna have a hard time keeping my hands to myself!




  Why Thank you... I am glad SOMEBODY (besides Wally) around here appreciates them!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Yes! Please! Tell me about the theatre girls



Some of them are easier than Wally after a few girly drinks.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Liver = Tata's
> Snail = Nether Regions....have you tried that as well?



OH GOD - MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> OH GOD - MAKE IT STOP!



You know you love it!


----------



## rosiep

Besides...who suggested I sit on his lap?????


----------



## wallyb

New moniker for Rosie and Jenn
*Taataa Terrorists!*


----------



## rosiep

They don't scare everyone ya' know. James (and I'm betting Nelson) LOVE  them....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> They don't scare everyone ya' know. James (and I'm betting Nelson) LOVE  them....



They don't scare me!


Repulse yes, scare . . .not so much.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> New moniker for Rosie and Jenn
> *Taataa Terrorists!*



I  it!  

Packing list for February...

Red dress that I wore to Jiko...

To do list...

Go to Lane Bryant and buy every color available because Wally likes it!


----------



## rosiep

I guess you don't like Tiggers then. 

Cause they're both:

bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy 

Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I  it!
> 
> Packing list for February...
> 
> Red dress that I wore to Jiko...
> 
> To do list...
> 
> Go to Lane Bryant and buy every color available because Wally likes it!



Please DO NOT indulge him or encourage him in ANY WAY! 

Then he thinks that the rest of us should coddle him as well.  It sets a bad precedent.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I  it!
> 
> Packing list for February...
> 
> Red dress that I wore to Jiko...
> 
> To do list...
> 
> Go to Lane Bryant and buy every color available because Wally likes it!



yowza!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Please DO NOT indulge him or encourage him in ANY WAY!
> 
> Then he thinks that the rest of us should coddle him as well.  It sets a bad precedent.



To heck with Wally...she's doing it for me!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I guess you don't like Tiggers then.
> 
> Cause they're both:
> 
> bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy
> 
> Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!



Nope.

I'm fine with Tiggers.

It's the tatas I can do without.

Tiggers are BOYS!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> To heck with Wally...she's doing it for me!



Indulging or ecouraging YOU is worse!  

In fact I think it's a crime in Florida . . . .


----------



## rosiep

Jenn: Aid and abet me......


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I don't think I even know what we are talking about anymore.  And really, I am not sure I WANT to know!


----------



## wallyb

Rob is WDW big enough for Rosie & Jenn +4 ?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Then he thinks that the rest of us should coddle him as well.  It sets a bad precedent.



If no coddle- 
Can I get a zealous canoodle


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> If no coddle-
> Can I get a zealous canoodle



a zealous canoodle?

Um no.

but if you're good we can go to the grocery store and pick up some adequate cannoli.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> a zealous canoodle?
> 
> Um no.
> 
> but if you're good we can go to the grocery store and pick up some adequate cannoli.



It think it should be cannellini....Walter's worth beans!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> a zealous canoodle?
> 
> Um no.
> 
> but if you're good we can go to the grocery store and pick up some adequate cannoli.



Cannoli From a grocery store... Adequate. 
Boston has a great "little Italy" (North End) with like 12 bakeries 
in that part of town alone.
Grocery store cannoli ...please.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Cannoli From a grocery store... Adequate.
> Boston has a great "little Italy" (North End) with like 12 bakeries
> in that part of town alone.
> Grocery store cannoli ...please.



I make my own thank you


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I make my own thank you



You hear that Wally?  Rosie is making us cannoli!



I'll have to thank her by preparing a lovely spread for crostini


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Cannoli From a grocery store... Adequate.
> Boston has a great "little Italy" (North End) with like 12 bakeries
> in that part of town alone.
> Grocery store cannoli ...please.




12 bakeries in a 10 foot radius!  

Not that I am complaining...   

Fall River is exactly the same way, only the bakeries are all Portuguese!


----------



## rosiep

Portland bakeries suck!

I once got a cannoli here that had apples and whipped cream!!


----------



## wallyb

Rosie - we can use "Little Wally" for the wrapper form.
I know that'll make the cannoli kinda large but ... Oh well.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie - we can use "Little Wally" for the wrapper form.
> I know that'll make the cannoli kinda large but ... Oh well.



It'll sting a little when it's deep fried...but I'm game. We can all share it and still have some left over!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> To heck with Wally...she's doing it for me!





rosiep said:


> Jenn: Aid and abet me......







jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't think I even know what we are talking about anymore.  And really, I am not sure I WANT to know!



You don't...   



wallyb said:


> Rob is WDW big enough for Rosie & Jenn +4 ?



 



rosiep said:


> Portland bakeries suck!
> 
> I once got a cannoli here that had apples and whipped cream!!


WHAT THE ???   Apples, whipped cream...  ugh!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It'll sting a little when it's deep fried...but I'm game. We can all share it and still have some left over!



I'll extricate at the opportune moment. 
Promise.

Ever heard that one before girl?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'll extricate at the opportune moment.
> Promise.
> 
> Ever heard that one before girl?



 And I thought you were different...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> And I thought you were different...



Boys will be boys.
Scallywags all of us.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> And I've tried liver so I guess we're even.
> Back to Jamie: Has Jamie ever tried tata's?



Many many times and I always came back to beef.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Liver = Tata's
> Snail = Nether Regions....have you tried that as well?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


>



I suppose I can't hold that against you since, I too, have tried both and stayed with the beef.....


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Many many times and I always came back to beef.



Even a monkey learns from his mistakes.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Even a monkey learns from his mistakes.



That's a cute monkey...cuter than Jamie...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's a cute monkey...cuter than Jamie...



Not true. 
Jamie's totally got it.

But he is hairier than the monkey


----------



## jamieandben

I see ya have my back.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Not true.
> Jamie's totally got it.
> 
> But he is hairier than the monkey



True. I hugged him the other day and then had to cough up a hairball.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I see ya have my back.



Not yet.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Not true.
> Jamie's totally got it.
> 
> But he is hairier than the monkey



thanks, I think


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> True. I hugged him the other day and then had to cough up a hairball.




Good one!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Not yet.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> True. I hugged him the other day and then had to cough up a hairball.



That was no hug


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I see ya have my back.



If Wally has your back can I have your front?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> If Wally has your back can I have your front?




I feel sick.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I feel sick.



So it was ok in college but now it makes you sick????

Take some pepto. Suck it up...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> So it was ok in college but now it makes you sick????
> 
> Take some pepto. Suck it up...



College doesn't count. Everyone's a lesbian in college, if only for a little while.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> College doesn't count. Everyone's a lesbian in college, if only for a little while.



I skipped college. What's my excuse?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I skipped college. What's my excuse?



Ignorance


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ignorance



 So funny! 
 Bite Me


----------



## rosiep

You should come to this meet if only so I can smack you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You should come to this meet is only so I can smack you.



I'm going to try, I like it a little rough.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> So it was ok in college but now it makes you sick????
> 
> Take some pepto. Suck it up...



I tried it a few times in High School.  It made me kinda sick back then too, that's why I quit.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jamieandben said:


> Many many times and I always came back to beef.





ConcKahuna said:


> I tried it a few times in High School.  It made me kinda sick back then too, that's why I quit.





wallyb said:


>



You gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) are going to give me a complex...   



kingLouiethe1 said:


> College doesn't count. Everyone's a lesbian in college, if only for a little while.



Including you?


----------



## wallyb

_"Women are like elephants. 
I like to look at 'em, but I wouldn't want to own one."_
~W. C. Fields~


----------



## ConcKahuna

"Polygamy is one wife too many.  Monogomy is the same."  Oscar Wilde


----------



## wallyb

_"Take my wife, please"_
~Henny Youngman~


----------



## rosiep

Why do doctors slap babies' butts right after they're born? 


To knock the wieners off the smart ones. ...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Why do doctors slap babies' butts right after they're born?
> 
> 
> To knock the *****es off the smart ones. ...



HAHA!

You can't tell your sexist joke on the DIS!

Who's the "smart one" now?


----------



## rosiep

Wrong! It censored ***** cause it doesn't want any on this board! 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> To knock the wieners off the smart ones. ...



Now that's just mean spirited -
Attacking Robs Fur baby - Poor Tulliver.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


>



I was totally going to comment along these lines, your visual presentation is much more effective though. I salute the sharpness of your mind, especially in someone your age.



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Including you?



In the words of Katy Perry:

"I kissed a girl and I liked it . . . blah blah blah, Don't mean I'm in love tonight."


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Now that's just mean spirited -
> Attacking Robs Fur baby - Poor Tulliver.



If Tulliver's male he's fair game! Just like the rest of you DAWGS.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> If Tulliver's male he's fair game! Just like the rest of you DAWGS.



You keep away from my DOG!  And he's not strictly speaking male anymore.    Poor little guy.

But back away, lady!  And for the love of god, put some clothes on!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was totally going to comment along these lines, your visual presentation is much more effective though. I salute the sharpness of your mind, especially in someone your age.



Hope you're all set with those swimming lessons in Feb. 
You're going in.


----------



## Jeff90

Yikes! I just caught up on this thread!! Y'all are nuts!!! LOL! But I love it...

So Jenn and Nelson are coming? I hope so!! Or did I just read it wrong...



jamieandben said:


> How will you deal with 4 carolina men in the same room?



Well....back in the days when I was at ECU...it was simple.....



OrlandoMike said:


> Oh we should have a Sweet Tea contest!
> 
> 
> Here is my entry!  On the rocks!  Slice of lemon please!



That would be fun...Jon wins hands down...he makes the best!



wallyb said:


> I've never slept with a hair stylist from North Carolina Before.
> Plenty of Jons though
> 
> Well then - I'll be able to check that off the list.



Hey Now...back away! 



rpmdfw said:


> I was happy to see that escargot is once again being offered from the French booth at the Food & Wine Festival this year!  I'll be having them at least once a week!
> 
> And I had some excellent escargot on the Disney Wonder, so I'm sure they'll have it on the Magic as well.  So you should be all set for snails on the boat, Wally.



I love it too! Rob, we are gonna have to plan to meet during the week we are there....you will have to show us the ropes! Its our 1st Food and Wine Festival!



ConcKahuna said:


> My DH is a hairdresser from NJ, but I've never been with one from NC...
> Firefly with MIke's Hard Lemonade.  Could call it a Drunken Arnold Palmer.



One thing in common with this the love of high hair....where in NJ? I have a close friend in Pt. Pleasant....



wallyb said:


> No beer for this queer.



I love you Wally.....



wallyb said:


> Girls will you stop.
> I think I need my motion sickness pills NOW!



I think I have something for that in my bag....just check a pill book to make sure you are getting the right thing.....



rosiep said:


> We're all gonna need those pills when we meet!



*Everybody turns and looks at Jeff*



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I know you  that picture...  That is why I chose it!



I love your pics in your siggy Jenn...too cute! 



rpmdfw said:


> They don't scare me!
> Repulse yes, scare . . .not so much.



Actually, I find them welcoming and a place to find comfort.....



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't think I even know what we are talking about anymore.  And really, I am not sure I WANT to know!



I know! Im there with ya....I just jump in!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hope you're all set with those swimming lessons in Feb.
> You're going in.



I'll have you know I can swim like a mermaid 

A very heavy mermaid made out of lead, but a mermaid none the less.

And what? That was a compliment 

maybe a slightly teensy back-handed one, but still a compliment


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll have you know I can swim like a mermaid
> 
> A very heavy mermaid made out of lead, but a mermaid none the less.
> 
> And what? That was a compliment
> 
> maybe a slightly teensy back-handed one, but still a compliment



On the other hand, since I come with my own floatation devices I can insult with confidence!


----------



## rpmdfw

Jeff90 said:


> I love it too! Rob, we are gonna have to plan to meet during the week we are there....you will have to show us the ropes! Its our 1st Food and Wine Festival!



I'll be happy to show you the ropes!

And I'll teach you about the F&W Festival, too . . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'll be happy to show you the ropes!
> 
> And I'll teach you about the F&W Festival, too . . . .



Oh Rob! You tiger you! I like it when you're feisty.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh Rob! You tiger you! I like it when you're feisty.



I'm still not talking to you.  You're the scary lady who threatened to smack Tolliver (and didn't even spell his name right!)

Please, go stand over there where you can't bother anyone.


And put some clothes on!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> I'll be happy to show you the ropes!



Just make sure you find a beam in the ceiling!  It's not fun when that dry wall comes tumbling down on ya!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll have you know I can swim like a mermaid
> 
> A very heavy mermaid made out of lead, but a mermaid none the less.
> 
> And what? That was a compliment
> 
> maybe a slightly teensy back-handed one, but still a compliment



Maybe someone will perform 
Mouth to SMART Mouth Resuscitation on you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> And I'll teach you about the F&W Festival, too . . . .



I still have scars from the last time someone showed me the ropes


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Just make sure you find a beam in the ceiling!  It's not fun when that dry wall comes tumbling down on ya!



I've learned that if you take the futon matress off, the frame is very useful for tying . . . things down.    And no damage to the walls!   or ceilings . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh Rob! You tiger you! I like it when you're feisty.



I think you mean "randy"


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I still have scars from the last time someone showed me the ropes



Oh, poor Luis!

It sounds like they were using the wrong kind of rope!  The soft nylon ropes don't leave a mark.


----------



## rosiep

Can I come out of the corner now? I put my knickers back on...but I can't remember where I left the other bits....


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I think you mean "randy"



I thought he retired!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, poor Luis!
> 
> It sounds like they were using the wrong kind of rope!  The soft nylon ropes don't leave a mark.




Yeah you *said *that ... but they did any way! 
Marks for weeks on this alabaster splendor.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah you *said *that ... but they did any way!
> Marks for weeks on this alabaster splendor.



Yeah . . . but the marks weren't from the ROPE


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah . . . but the marks weren't from the ROPE



Paddle
rope
harness
sling
chains
pulley system
hydraulics
You expect me to keep track?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Paddle
> rope
> harness
> sling
> chains
> pulley system
> hydraulics
> You expect me to keep track?



It wasn't any of those.    Really.  Where do you and your wild imagination come up with these things?

It was a riding crop and a bamboo cane . . .


----------



## rosiep

Boys! Boys!

You're scaring the newbies......and scarring the rest of us!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Jeff90 said:


> One thing in common with this the love of high hair....where in NJ? I have a close friend in Pt. Pleasant....



He's from Woodbridge.


And Rosie is very scared...at your lack of preparation.  James sent me this pic of her bedroom..


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> He's from Woodbridge.
> 
> 
> And Rosie is very scared...at your lack of preparation.  James sent me this pic of her bedroom..



The other wall isn't so drab, it has a mickey mouse poster.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Boys! Boys!
> You're scaring the newbies......scarring the rest of us!



Oh I see.
And The Taa-taa Terrorists - THAT"S not scary?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Oh I see.
> And The Taa-taa Terrorists - THAT"S not scary?



I think we need a name change. I vote for ta-ta-taliban.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think we need a name change. I vote for ta-ta-taliban.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh I see.
> And The Taa-taa Terrorists - THAT"S not scary?



I suppose it depends on your point of view. James, for instance, cute, long limbed James,...would much rather see my fabulous tatas than your....nuts and bolt.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Jeff90 said:


> So Jenn and Nelson are coming? I hope so!! Or did I just read it wrong...



We are working on it...  I wanted to go for my 30th on 3/19...  but I spose' there will be other 30ths....  



rosiep said:


> On the other hand, since I come with my own floatation devices I can insult with confidence!



 Me too!



wallyb said:


> Oh I see.
> And The Taa-taa Terrorists - THAT"S not scary?



No, Jeff finds our pillows comforting.  



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think we need a name change. I vote for ta-ta-taliban.



Pipe down you!  



rosiep said:


> I suppose it depends on your point of view. James, for instance, cute, long limbed James,...would much rather see my fabulous tatas than your....nuts and bolt.



Yay for awesome tata lovin' husbands!  



Hey!  They finally got a smiley that looks just like me...  is this new?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hey!  They finally got a smiley that looks just like me...  is this new?






Yeah. JUST like you!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hey!  They finally got a smiley that looks just like me...  is this new?



And I thought Rosie was the delusional one.

Remind me - Why do we allow these two hang here again?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Remind me - Why do we allow these two hang here again?






For the life of me, I have no idea.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah. JUST like you!



Glad you agree.  


As far as that other guy.  I am ignoring him for the next five minutes.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> For the life of me, I have no idea.



I Know.
Vexing is it not?
Why?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I Know.
> Vexing is it not?
> Why?







Maybe it's for their witty sparkling conversation!

Nope.   That's not it.



Maybe it's for their keen insight into important matters of the day.

Nope.   That's not it.



Maybe it's for their excelent personal style and fashion sense.

Nope.   That's not it. (well, maybe for Jenn, DEFINITELY not for Rosie)

I just don't know Wally.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I Know.
> Vexing is it not?
> Why?



Maybe they know how to cook ?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Maybe it's for their excelent personal style and fashion sense.
> 
> Nope.   That's not it. (well, maybe for Jenn, DEFINITELY not for Rosie)



What is that Rob?  You wish my fashionable shirts and dresses were a little MORE low cut?  

O.K.  But only for you!


----------



## wallyb

I know... I got nothing.
Why?
Why?
Why?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What is that Rob?  You wish my fashionable shirts and dresses were a little MORE low cut?
> 
> O.K.  But only for you!



If you want to look trashy and slutty, far be it from me to stop you.  But that means that you fall into the Rosie category on that item as well.

Now we're not closer to figuring out why we keep you two around.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I know... I got nothing.
> Why?
> Why?
> Why?





rpmdfw said:


> Now we're not closer to figuring out why we keep you two around.



Let me help you figure out the obvious (since I certainly don't ever expect men to figure out the obvious)...

There is nothing you can do about it!  So...  um...  DEAL!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> There is nothing you can do about it!



Don't be so sure.  Were there is a will there's a way.  And Wally and I are both quite inventive.


----------



## rosiep

It's because we're cute and adorable!

(and if you didn't we'd come over there and squash you like the bugs you are)


----------



## ConcKahuna

I must make a confession...

I like tatas.

Not in a "oooohhh, tatas!" way, but in a "weeee, tatas!" way.

Ask Turkeygurl


----------



## wallyb

Yeah! 
And we gots us some magic powers n' stuff.
They don't call us *Fairies* for nothing' lady!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> It's because we're cute and adorable!






That was funny!


But no, that's not the reason.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

That's right! The only cute and adorable thing around here is me!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's right! The only cute and adorable thing around here is me!



I'll give you the thing part.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> I know... I got nothing.
> Why?
> Why?
> Why?




First I thought - *Pity* 

But down deep you know...
It must be...
*LOVE*

As they say "love is blind"


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> First I thought - *Pity*
> 
> But down deep you know...
> It must be...
> *LOVE*
> 
> As they say "love is blind"


 
So now you're getting all sentimental on us?  Better watch it - once you post something you can't take it back and I'm sure Rosie and Jenn will NEVER let you forget it!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Saxton said:


> So now you're getting all sentimental on us?  Better watch it - once you post something you can't take it back and I'm sure Rosie and Jenn will NEVER let you forget it!



He could always beg the mods to delete it.

Of course knowhing him, they might just delete it anyways...


----------



## Saxton

ConcKahuna said:


> He could always beg the mods to delete it.
> 
> Of course knowhing him, they might just delete it anyways...


 
No, this is too good!  We now have proof that Wally has a softer rolleyes1) side ... I think the mods will want to keep that post for ever!

Next it's time for him to put his Hello Kitty signature back and invite us all to a tea party.


----------



## ConcKahuna

He sooo needs a "loves tatas" tag.  Where's that tag fairy when you need him/her?


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> So now you're getting all sentimental on us?  Better watch it - once you post something you can't take it back and I'm sure Rosie and Jenn will NEVER let you forget it!



Did I mention I just 
downed a whole bottle of Patron?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Did I mention I just
> downed a whole bottle of Patron?



And didnt share with me???

And here I thought you loved me


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> And didnt share with me???
> 
> And here I thought you loved me



Honey, I just said I loved Rosie and Jenn - 
I needed all the liquid courage I could get!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Did I mention I just
> downed a whole bottle of Patron?


 
That explains it!  I knew there had to be some logical explanation.  Patron ... love in a bottle.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Honey, I just said I loved Rosie and Jenn -
> I needed all the liquid courage I could get!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Honey, *I just said I loved Rosie* and Jenn -
> *I needed all the liquid courage I could get*!


 
And antibiotics, don't forget the antibiotics.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> First I thought - *Pity*
> 
> But down deep you know...
> It must be...
> *LOVE*
> 
> As they say "love is blind"





_I feel so *loved*...  _


If anyone needs me, I will be hanging out on Cloud Nine...


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> _I feel so *loved*... _
> 
> 
> If anyone needs me, I will be hanging out on Cloud Nine...


 
Better enjoy it while you can ... he's gonna sober up soon.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Saxton said:


> And antibiotics, don't forget the antibiotics.



I sense a little jealousy...


----------



## wallyb

I ruv yousss mannnn.
*hic*


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I sense a little jealousy...


 
Over Rosie and antibiotics??!  Nope ... but I do wish Wally would have shared the Patron.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I ruv yousss mannnn.
> *hic*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> As they say "love is blind"



Blind, sure.

But deaf, dumb, and unable to smell?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Blind, sure.
> But deaf, dumb, and unable to smell?



A bottle of bourbon and a bendy straw might help matters.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> A bottle of bourbon and a bendy straw might help matters.



I'm not sure they make a bottle of bourbon that's big enough for that!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not sure they make a bottle of bourbon that's big enough for that!



Rosie could be on here any moment.
She's going to caterwauling at you something fierce.
You know what a banshee she is.

Poor James


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Rosie could be on here any moment.
> She's going to caterwauling at you something fierce.
> You know what a banshee she is.
> 
> Poor James


 
I think she needs to start drinking ... it's done wonders for you.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I think she needs to start drinking ... it's done wonders for you.



Saxton - you are a laugh riot today!

Time to take that act on the road.
GO!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Saxton - you are a laugh riot today!
> 
> Time to take that act on the road.
> GO!


 
Luv ya too Wally!

Don't worry - I've got a meeting in a little while and then I'll be gone most of next week for work.


----------



## rosiep

Wally LOVES ME! Wally LOVES ME!!!!!! 

That's it! I'm calling it a day!

And Wally dear....that hangover is gonna hurt! Take some pirin right now.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally LOVES ME! Wally LOVES ME!!!!!!
> 
> That's it! I'm calling it a day!
> 
> And Wally dear....that hangover is gonna hurt! Take some pirin right now.



Well you going on about love and crap isn't helping either!


----------



## rosiep

I'm gonna rub it in until it hurts!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm gonna rub it in until it hurts!



You can stop now.


----------



## rosiep

I don't think so; to paraphtase Sally Fields:

Wally loves me....he really loves me!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I don't think so; to paraphtase Sally Fields:
> 
> Wally loves me....he really loves me!



Wally now regrets ... ALL OF IT!

Including the Patron.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I don't think so; to paraphtase Sally Fields:
> 
> Wally loves me....he really loves me!



I was just thinking of Sally Fields this morning! Namely I was thinking of how much it sucks to be one of her kids.

I mean seriously, they're always getting kidnapped and take to Iran, or killed, or they catch some terrible disease.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was just thinking of Sally Fields this morning! Namely I was thinking of how much it sucks to be one of her kids.
> 
> I mean seriously, they're always getting kidnapped and take to Iran, or killed, or they catch some terrible disease.



But dude - their mom can FLY!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> But dude - their mom can FLY!



She never wore bloomers under that habit!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> She never wore bloomers under that habit!



 Bad habit.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Wally now regrets ... ALL OF IT!
> 
> Including the Patron.


 
I warned you Wally!  On the plus side, if you ever need incentive to stop drinking just remember this incident.  Rosie is the new 12 step program in 1 big leap.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I warned you Wally!  On the plus side, if you ever need incentive to stop drinking just remember this incident.  Rosie is the new 12 step program in 1 big leap.



I know.
I know.
If only Rosie didn't rub it in my face.
Literaly!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I know.
> I know.
> If only Rosie didn't rub it in my face.
> Literaly!



In your face 
In your lap
On your back
In the sack


----------



## wallyb

lord take me now.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> lord take me now.



We all know you've been taken.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> lord take me now.



To Disney World?!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> To Disney World?!



Lord Wally is taking us all to Disney World?  

He is so sweet!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Yes! I've always loved Wally. He is so kind and humble and stylish and fun and anything else he wants me to say because he's taking us to Disney World!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes! I've always loved Wally. He is so kind and humble and stylish and fun and anything else he wants me to say because he's taking us to Disney World!



    I agree!


----------



## rosiep

You'll wind up paying in the _end...._


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> You'll wind up paying in the _end...._




Better than paying _for_ his end...


----------



## mthrash

ConcKahuna said:


> Better than paying _for_ his end...


 
...or _with_ his end.


----------



## ma2jr

had a gilligan flashback when I saw the title


----------



## ConcKahuna

mthrash said:


> ...or _with_ his end.



I dont mind if he does that...


----------



## mthrash

Me after Conc's reply -->

Ahem, now that _that's_ out of the way...

Speaking of Gaylligan's Island...has anyone signed on as Ginger?  I have a bit of a soft spot for tall red heads.


_thinking out loud_
 "Soft spot?  I don't think that is going to sound right.  Change it?  Leave it?  Eh, it stays."


----------



## rosiep

mthrash said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot for tall red heads.
> 
> 
> _thinking out loud_
> "Soft spot?  I don't think that is going to sound right.  Change it?  Leave it?  Eh, it stays."



It stays...but we're gonna ride you all night!

(and you'll love it!)


----------



## mthrash

rosiep said:


> It stays...but we're gonna ride you all night!
> 
> (and you'll love it!)


 
YES I WILL! And I'm so glad I shaved- and by shaved I do mean manscaped.


----------



## ConcKahuna

mthrash said:


> YES I WILL! And I'm so glad I shaved- and by shaved I do mean manscaped.



That term always makes me think of Edward Scissorhands....


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I dont mind if he does that...



Hey! I get a great exchange rate!


----------



## wallyb

mthrash said:


> YES I WILL! And I'm so glad I shaved- and by shaved I do mean manscaped.



Hmmmmmmm.
I do believe this one showed up pre heated.
Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## rosiep

Forget it! I already had him and I heard you don't like sloppy seconds.

(and it _was _messy.....)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Forget it! I already had him and I heard you don't like sloppy seconds.
> 
> (and it _was _messy.....)



Now you know that man stealer thing is not my style.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now you know that *man* stealer thing is not my style.



That's right!  He'd never stoop to just stealing one at at time!

He's a "MEN stealer!"


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's right!  He'd never stoop to just stealing one at at time!
> 
> He's a "MEN stealer!"



I like to call it multi-tasking.


----------



## wallyb

Got our flights last night!

JetBlue is so great - love them 

So ... should be on the ground, checked in and 
ready to rumble by 1 on the 4th.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Got our flights last night!
> 
> JetBlue is so great - love them
> 
> So ... should be on the ground, checked in and
> ready to rumble by 1 on the 4th.



No rumbling until I get there.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No rumbling until I get there.



Your not the boss of me.

I'll rumble till I can't walk if I want to.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Got our flights last night!
> 
> JetBlue is so great - love them
> 
> So ... should be on the ground, checked in and
> ready to rumble by 1 on the 4th.



OK! 1 pm on the 4th WDW will never be the same.
You name the park and Tara and I will be there...Tara with bells on..
me.....????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> OK! 1 pm on the 4th WDW will never be the same.
> You name the park and Tara and I will be there...Tara with bells on..
> me.....????



keep your phone on that day.
we'll hook up.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> keep your phone on that day.
> we'll hook up.



yes we will!!!

Ooooh, you're brave.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> yes we will!!!
> 
> Ooooh, you're brave.



Frankly - I'm elated! 
Call me crazy.


We already know it will be in the studios.
Paul is longing for a TOT buddy.
He's jazzed.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Frankly - I'm elated!
> Call me crazy.
> 
> 
> We already know it will be in the studios.
> Paul is longing for a TOT buddy.
> He's jazzed.



Hollywood Studies it is!

The Diser: Only nuts in the world who plan what park they'll be in 6 months in advance!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hollywood Studies it is!
> 
> The Diser: Only nuts in the world who plan what park they'll be in 6 months in advance!



well we're only there 2 nights -
so we do need to be a little planed out


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> well we're only there 2 nights -
> so we do need to be a little planed out



For you it's understandable.....what's my excuse????


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Your not the boss of me.
> 
> I'll rumble till I can't walk if I want to.



We have been over this many many times, I am the Boss of you.
Do I need to get the WHIP again?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> For you it's understandable.....what's my excuse????



You bumped you head way to many times.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> We have been over this many many times, I am the Boss of you.
> Do I need to get the WHIP again?



Yes sir.
I guess you should get the whip.


----------



## wallyb

Just a *bump* et al.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiyxosBAge0&NR=1


----------



## rosiep

Didn't they feed anyone back in the 70's???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Didn't they feed anyone back in the 70's???




you think they look thin?


----------



## rosiep

I'm Italian.....I think everyone looks thin.

(Hear that Rob and Saxton??????)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm Italian.....I think everyone looks thin.
> (Hear that Rob and Saxton??????)



The monkey never learns.


----------



## rosiep

Not without a banana I don't.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I have lots of Pavlov style jokes, but I'll leave them put away so I dont get points.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I have lots of Pavlov style jokes, but I'll leave them put away so I dont get points.



See now - THERE'S a well trained monkey!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I'm Italian.....I think everyone looks thin.
> 
> (Hear that Rob and Saxton??????)


 
Thanks Rosie.   Here I am, busy at work and you have to bring that up again.  I'm still traumatized by your previous comments ... you can't try to make nice now.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> The monkey never learns.


 
I don't think the voltage was high enough ... Rosie's hair wasn't even singed.  Turn it up a bit.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Saxton said:


> I don't think the voltage was high enough ... Rosie's hair wasn't even singed.  Turn it up a bit.



Is that shock supposed to be bad?

Some of us are into that kind of thing


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Thanks Rosie.   Here I am, busy at work and you have to bring that up again.  I'm still traumatized by your previous comments ... you can't try to make nice now.



Ok...if that's the way you feel about it. (sniff sniff)...I was only trying to play nice.....but if I've blown the chance....I'll just slink back to my corner....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm Italian.....I think everyone looks thin.
> 
> (Hear that Rob and Saxton??????)



If you think everyone looks thin, then WHY do you keep sayin that WE are FAT?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> If you think everyone looks thin, then WHY do you keep sayin that WE are FAT?



Are you starting in with me again?????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Are you starting in with me again?????



I do believe he is.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Are you starting in with me again?????





wallyb said:


> I do believe he is.



And y'all said I was boring.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> And y'all said I was boring.



I thought we said you were something else.


----------



## wallyb

Not on this thread.
You can't cross threads.
That's bad manners.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Not on this thread.
> You can't cross threads.
> That's bad manners.



DONT CROSS THE THREADS!!


----------



## wallyb

Rob's a rule bender.
A hooligan.
A renigade.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob's a rule bender.
> A hooligan.
> A renigade.



A free thinker
A rebel
A cutie!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> A free thinker
> A rebel
> A cutie!



Oh yeah ... I forgot ...
Sexy beast!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Oh yeah ... I forgot ...
> Sexy beast!


 
Mark that down Rob ... Wally can't take it back!  

He loves you, he really loves you.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Mark that down Rob ... Wally can't take it back!
> 
> He loves you, he really loves you.



Rob knows how I feel.
He's felt me before.


----------



## jamieandben

And he's still trying to wash it off his hands.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob knows how I feel.
> He's felt me before.



Yep.  And got a restraining order the next day.  Remember that you're not allowed within 500 feet of me the next time you're in town, please.



jamieandben said:


> And he's still trying to wash it off his hands.




Actually, the lye soap got most of it off.  Along with the top layer of skin, mind you.  But they say it should grow back . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yep.  And got a restraining order the next day.  Remember that you're not allowed within 500 feet of me the next time you're in town, please..



You don't have to order me into the restraints
Robby - I'm game. Just play nice.


----------



## rosiep

I think Rob likes to play rough.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> And he's still trying to wash it off his hands.



I didn't hear you complain before.

so now I'm a dirty tramp.

I'll have you know...
I'm a impecable tramp!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I didn't hear you complain before.
> 
> so now I'm a dirty tramp.
> 
> I'll have you know...
> I'm a impecable tramp!



I never said dirty.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I never said dirty.



Okay.
Sorry.

What were you implying then?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Okay.
> Sorry.
> 
> What were you implying then?



I have no clue, i think my brain has shut down for the weekend.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I have no clue, i think my brain has shut down for the weekend.



Yummmmmm! 
I LOVE big and stupid!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Yummmmmm!
> I LOVE big and stupid!



Did you just call me FAT?    TRAMP!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Did you just call me FAT?    TRAMP!



Who are you? Rob????


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Who are you? Rob????



Look here you goat loveing monkey.
Notice i did not say HAG


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Did you just call me FAT?    TRAMP!



I said BIG! TRAMP! 
And then there was the "stupid" part.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I said BIG! TRAMP!
> And then there was the "stupid" part.



Well in that case...Thanks


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Did you just call me FAT?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Look here you goat loveing monkey.
> Notice i did not say HAG



You didn't say anything about my tata's either.....


 I'm waiting.....................


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> You didn't say anything about my tata's either.....
> 
> 
> I'm waiting.....................



I got nothing


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I got nothing



Truer words where never spoken.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I got nothing



Well....you got something....I think maybe it's crabs??


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Well....you got something....I think maybe it's crabs??



No, took care of that and send the bottle on to Wally.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No, took care of that and send the bottle on to Wally.



Nice way to let me know.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Nice way to let me know.



Sorry but that gift was from you.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Sorry but that gift was from you.



Sure 
Way to deflect.


----------



## ConcKahuna

This convo reminds me of the shirts at "Joes Crab Shack". 

My favorite was "My waitress gave me crabs."


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> This convo reminds me of the shirts at "Joes Crab Shack".
> 
> My favorite was "My waitress gave me crabs."



What were *YOU* doing with a waitress? 


Espcially with all the cute waiter boys they have at Joes?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ConcKahuna said:


> This convo reminds me of the shirts at "Joes Crab Shack".
> 
> My favorite was "My waitress gave me crabs."



One of my favorite restaurants was Fred 62 in LA, one of their shirts says

"Jesus is our dishwasher."


----------



## wallyb

Do we have you yet Jenn?
If you can't get this done - turn in your Nag card missy.


----------



## wallyb

Louie 
Have you started the weedeling?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie
> Have you started the weedeling?



Gardening has never really been my thing. . .


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Do we have you yet Jenn?
> If you can't get this done - turn in your Nag card missy.



Dunno Wally...   This one isn't really up to us...  Ya know... the whole Higher Power thing....


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Gardening has never really been my thing. . .



Oh geesh   How do you spell weedel - To scheme.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh geesh   How do you spell weedel - To scheme.



"wheedle"


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> "wheedle"



Thanks Mr. Spell Check! 
You know ... you're wicked smart.
Not like people say.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Thanks Mr. Spell Check!
> You know ... you're wicked smart.
> Not like people say.



I don't worry about what people say about me.  


Especially, you.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I don't worry about what people say about me.
> 
> 
> Especially, you.



Me?
I don't say anything bad about you.
In fact I tell people I don't even know you.


----------



## rosiep

Yeah...who _is _that guy???


----------



## wallyb

Jenn - I hope you're working the hubby!!!!!
(I mean for the trip )


----------



## Jeff90

Hey Boys and Girls...

yes, Im still here....

Just caught up on this thread.....LOL! Everything from Rosie's and Jen's girls to The Higher Power.....LOL! I love it...

Jon and I are all set with dates for Feb...so, we'll be driving in on the 1st and leaving on the 10th, longer than usual so I can get a chance to recover from meeting some of yall....Jenn, I hope you do come down too! 

As I said, we are driving, and not flying! We decided a fun road trip will be wonderful.....I plan on stopping at Stuckey's and buying a true southern treat for Rosie, a pecan log. 

Look forward to see you guys! It will be like the Walton's Family Reunion....


----------



## rpmdfw

Jeff90 said:


> It will be like the Walton's Family Reunion....




Yeah.  The warped, twisted, dysfunctional side of the family that lives on the back side of Walton's Mountain.


----------



## rosiep

Jeff90 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls...
> 
> yes, Im still here....
> 
> Just caught up on this thread.....LOL! Everything from Rosie's and Jen's girls to The Higher Power.....LOL! I love it...
> 
> Jon and I are all set with dates for Feb...so, we'll be driving in on the 1st and leaving on the 10th, longer than usual so I can get a chance to recover from meeting some of yall....Jenn, I hope you do come down too!
> 
> As I said, we are driving, and not flying! We decided a fun road trip will be wonderful.....I plan on stopping at Stuckey's and buying a true southern treat for Rosie, a pecan log.
> 
> Look forward to see you guys! It will be like the Walton's Family Reunion....




I love pecan logs!!!! Buy me one and we'll be friends for LIFE!!!
So excited you're going to make the meet. But now Jenn HAS TO come...I admit it...I can't handle this many men on my own!!!


----------



## wallyb

Louie!?
Have you been doing your matrimonial nagging?
Do you need help?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Jeff90 said:


> I plan on stopping at Stuckey's and buying a true southern treat for Rosie, a pecan log.



I'd ask ya to pick up some Divinity, but they throw Pecans in it!


----------



## wallyb

Jeff90 said:


> Look forward to see you guys! It will be like the Walton's Family Reunion....



I'll be Mary Ellen Walton - She was kinda trampy.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'd ask ya to pick up some Divinity, but they throw Pecans in it!



mmmm.   Divinity! 

I do prefer walnuts, but pecans are fine.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> mmmm.   Divinity!



I make a mean Divinity, but prefer no nuts at all!

Hmmm  wonder where my candy thermometer is?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I make a mean Divinity, but prefer no nuts at all!
> 
> Hmmm  wonder where my candy thermometer is?



I've got my mom's recipe which is awesome, but I've never actually made it myself.  Maybe I can convince Mom to make it for me while she's here for Christmas/January.


----------



## wallyb

OMG. 
Should we discuss knitting patterns now!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> OMG.
> Should we discuss knitting patterns now!



Sure!

I just found this pattern for a knitted Teddy Bear online!






I'm thinking of making them for all my friends for Christmas this year!


----------



## dustyraye

OrlandoMike said:


> I'd ask ya to pick up some Divinity, but they throw Pecans in it!



Pssst... help out the Jersey girl.... what the heck is Divinity?


----------



## rpmdfw

dustyraye said:


> Pssst... help out the Jersey girl.... what the heck is Divinity?








From Wikipedia:

Divinity is a nougat-like confectionery made mainly with egg white, corn syrup, and sugar. Flavorings, chopped dried fruit and chopped nuts are optional, but frequent ingredients. Replacing the sugar with brown sugar results in another related confection called "sea foam".


----------



## OrlandoMike

dustyraye said:


> Pssst... help out the Jersey girl.... what the heck is Divinity?



Think a heavenly light white fudge!  


Ingredients
4 cups sugar 
1 cup white corn syrup 
3/4 cup cold water 
3 egg whites 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla 
2 cups chopped pecans  (OR NOT!  )

Directions
In a heavy saucepan over medium heat, stir together the sugar, corn syrup, and water. Stir only until sugar has dissolved. Do not stir after this point. Cook syrup mixture until it reaches 250 degrees F on a candy thermometer, bringing it to a hard ball stage. 

While the syrup is cooking, beat the egg whites until stiff peaks form. Once the sugar mixture reaches 250 degrees F, carefully pour a slow steady stream of syrup into the stiffly beaten egg whites, beating constantly at high speed. Add the vanilla and continue to beat until mixture holds its shape, approximately 5 minutes. Stir in pecans. 

Using 2 spoons, drop the divinity onto waxed paper, using 1 spoon to push the candy off the other. This may take a little practice because the technique is to twirl the pushing spoon, making the candy look like the top of a soft serve ice cream. If the candy becomes too stiff, add a few drops of hot water. You will need to work fast when making this type of candy. After you spoon the cooked sugar and nuts onto the waxed paper, you're done. Cool the candies on racks completely. You can store them in an airtight container for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> bringing it to a hard ball stage. .



Well Okay  - I'll do my best.

"You heard her boys - we gotta get to hard ball!"


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie!?
> Have you been doing your matrimonial nagging?
> Do you need help?



Naw, I'm pretty sure I got it under control. I'm taking an online course from the local community college


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Naw, I'm pretty sure I got it under control. I'm taking an online course from the local community college



Okaaaaaaaaaaay. 
I guess the proof of your skills 
will be if we see you at WDW in Feb.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> I'd ask ya to pick up some Divinity, but they throw Pecans in it!



All this talk of hard balls and nuts  I'm at work and can't do a damn thing about it!


----------



## Jeff90

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  The warped, twisted, dysfunctional side of the family that lives on the back side of Walton's Mountain.







rosiep said:


> I love pecan logs!!!! Buy me one and we'll be friends for LIFE!!!
> So excited you're going to make the meet. But now Jenn HAS TO come...I admit it...I can't handle this many men on my own!!!



I will!!!! And I love them too! I will try not to eat it on the way down! 

Jenn please try to come too!!!!



OrlandoMike said:


> I'd ask ya to pick up some Divinity, but they throw Pecans in it!



Maybe they will have some plain.....?



wallyb said:


> I'll be Mary Ellen Walton - She was kinda trampy.



 I always thought she was a lesbian.....you can be Elizabeth, she was the hell cat of the family......



OrlandoMike said:


> I make a mean Divinity, but prefer no nuts at all!
> 
> Hmmm  wonder where my candy thermometer is?



I tried once, could never...Im trying your receipe this holiday... 



wallyb said:


> OMG.
> Should we discuss knitting patterns now!



 I love you Wally....



rpmdfw said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Divinity is a nougat-like confectionery made mainly with egg white, corn syrup, and sugar. Flavorings, chopped dried fruit and chopped nuts are optional, but frequent ingredients. Replacing the sugar with brown sugar results in another related confection called "sea foam".



My sugar just shot up.....



rosiep said:


> All this talk of hard balls and nuts  I'm at work and can't do a damn thing about it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Jeff90 said:


> :I tried once, could never...Im trying your receipe this holiday...



Just an FYI, that is Paula Dean's recipe that I lifted from the internet, if you want mine, I'll post it tomorrow, but I dont think its too much different.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Just an FYI, that is Paula Dean's recipe that I lifted from the internet, if you want mine, I'll post it tomorrow, but I dont think its too much different.



We want yours...

Remember not to make this on a rainy day or when it's humid out....It won't set up properly.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> We want yours...
> 
> Remember not to make this on a rainy day or when it's humid out....It won't set up properly.



Yeah, Mike!  Don't make it when it's humid out!  


HelLO!  We live in Florida!  It's ALWAYS humid out!


----------



## wallyb

Mike?




Don't miss the boat dude!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just checked, I can only book up till 11-14 right now.

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Just checked, I can only book up till 11-14 right now.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed!



Jamie and I were thinking of crossing some other....  
ummm... errr... "Stuff"


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, Mike!  Don't make it when it's humid out!
> 
> 
> HelLO!  We live in Florida!  It's ALWAYS humid out!



Always???  I'd threaten you with not coming but you'd like that too much wouldn't you??????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Always???  I'd threaten you with not coming but you'd like that too much wouldn't you??????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Always???  I'd threaten you with not coming but you'd like that too much wouldn't you??????



No - you're Paul's date for TOT!
He's counting on it!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No - you're Paul's date for TOT!
> He's counting on it!



I'm coming, I'm coming...don't get your panties in a wad. I'm gonna make Paul ride TOT until he begs for mercy.....


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> No - you're Paul's date for TOT!
> He's counting on it!



Wally, are yoru afraid of a little ole 13 story drop?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally, are yoru afraid of a little ole 13 story drop?



No plummeting for me.

I'd be glad to drop on 13 any day ... 
buy no plummeting


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No plummeting for me.
> 
> I'd be glad to drop on 13 any day ...
> buy no plummeting



Not afraid to eat liver but plummeting scares you? HAH!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Not afraid to eat liver but plummeting scares you? HAH!



Is this an SAT question? 

Liver is to "Dropping to ones death" as 
_________ is to _________

And I believe Dearest Rose you have and issue with the ride 
next door to TOT do you not?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Is this an SAT question?
> 
> Liver is to "Dropping to ones death" as
> _________ is to _________
> 
> And I believe Dearest Rose you have and issue with the ride
> next door to TOT do you not?



I might....

but actually I was admiring your courage...I'd rather ride RnR than eat liver.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I might....
> 
> but actually I was admiring your courage...I'd rather ride RnR than eat liver.



So it's settled.
You get a good sports bra - and we'll all go on RnR!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So it's settled.
> You get a good sports bra - and we'll all go on RnR!



Ok ...but bring the barf bag!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok ...but bring the barf bag!



Well you just said you'd be there.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well you just said you'd be there.



Hardee-har-har


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hardee-har-har



Laughter is good for the soul


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Laughter is good for the soul



Not your soul.....YOU'RE going to Hades!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Not your soul.....YOU'RE going to Hades!



Been there ... got the t-Shirt.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Been there ... got the t-Shirt.



Is it this shirt?  I wanted this shirt, but they didn't have it in my size.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Is it this shirt?  I wanted this shirt, but they didn't have it in my size.



They didn't have any _smalls_ left????

(bats eyes and looks innocent)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> They didn't have any _smalls_ left????



Is that some sort of joke?

Is that your subtle new way of calling me FAT?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Is that some sort of joke?
> 
> Is that your subtle new way of calling me FAT?



Who me? Would I ever say a thing like that to a man who's going to bring me liver????


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> So it's settled.
> You get a good sports bra - and we'll all go on RnR!



No such thing...  better bring the duck tape...


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> No such thing...  better bring the duck tape...



Seriously....sports bras do nothing! They just add a layer of clothing...and you know I hate that!   Or else they give me the biggest uni-tata you ever saw!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Seriously....sports bras do nothing! They just adds a layer of clothing...and you know I hate that!



I'm all for anything that adds layers of clothing for Rosie!    How about a parka, too!  



rosiep said:


> Or else they give me the biggest uni-tata you ever saw!



Um . . . wouldn't that just be one "ta" instead of two, then?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Or else they give me the biggest uni-tata you ever saw!





What is that line from Dirty Dancing...  about Watermelon???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> They didn't have any _smalls_ left????
> 
> (bats eyes and looks innocent)




OMG.

IT"S LIKE A SICKNESS!

It's Fatty Tourettes I tell ya!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Jamie and I were thinking of crossing some other....
> ummm... errr... "Stuff"


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


>



Swordsmanship is a lost art.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Swordsmanship is a lost art.



are we doing that innuendo thing?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> are we doing that innuendo thing?



In your Endo louie!

TWICE!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> In your Endo louie!
> 
> TWICE!



nice, I can't say thats ever happened before . . .


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> nice, I can't say thats ever happened before . . .



Never got it in the endo twice? - gee!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Never got it in the endo twice? - gee!



you're a bad man. a bad bad man


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> OMG.
> 
> IT"S LIKE A SICKNESS!
> 
> It's Fatty Tourettes I tell ya!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> you're a bad man. a bad bad man



Well Durrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## OrlandoMike

So if your dumb enough to jump off a Carnival ship, just hope and pray a Disney ship is behind you!  

http://www.wftv.com/news/20702321/detail.html


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> So if your dumb enough to jump off a Carnival ship, just hope and pray a Disney ship is behind you!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/20702321/detail.html




Someone needs to tell that guy that there easier ways to get onto a Disney Cruise.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> So if your dumb enough to jump off a Carnival ship, just hope and pray a Disney ship is behind you!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/20702321/detail.html



So service is that bad on the Carnival that one would Jump?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Dude!  

"Funship Freddy" was enough to make me wanna jump!

Shrek had to promise me an open bar tab for the rest of the cruise to keep me on board!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Dude!
> 
> "Funship Freddy" was enough to make me wanna jump!
> 
> Shrek had to promise me an open bar tab for the rest of the cruise to keep me on board!



HOLY BAT CRAP! 
What is That?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Dude!
> 
> "Funship Freddy" was enough to make me wanna jump!
> 
> Shrek had to promise me an open bar tab for the rest of the cruise to keep me on board!





Good lord!

What the HELL is that supposed to be?


----------



## rosiep

my eyes!!!! My eyes!!!!


----------



## wallyb

let me guess...
"Hey let's get hammered with 
Hammond the hammer!"


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's actually supposed to be a replica of the "famous" carnival smoke stack!  

I swear...that cruise line scares the crap out of me!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> It's actually supposed to be a replica of the "famous" carnival smoke stack!
> 
> I swear...that cruise line scares the crap out of me!



*Great Idea!*
Kids  LOVE smoke stacks!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Great Idea!*
> Kids  LOVE smoke stacks!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Great Idea!*
> Kids  LOVE smoke stacks!



Yes, fond memories of asthma . . .


----------



## wallyb

Yeeeeeeeee WDW Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
We just booked Poly - concierge room -
or I guess they call it Club level now - 
for the 2 nights (land part) of our trip!

I'm so jazzed to try out the Poly! 

Maybe David will tuck me in at night.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yeeeeeeeee WDW Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> We just booked Poly - concierge room -
> or I guess they call it Club level now -
> for the 2 nights (land part) of our trip!
> 
> I'm so jazzed to try out the Poly!
> 
> Maybe David will tuck me in at night.



So sweet!!! I hope they treat you like a Queen!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So sweet!!! I hope they treat you like a Queen!



Princess.


----------



## wallyb

Maybe I should get a grass skirt?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Maybe I should get a grass skirt?



Grass skirts are sooooo last year!

This year it's all about the Clam Shell bra!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Grass skirts are sooooo last year!
> 
> This year it's all about the Clam Shell bra!



Don't like clams.
Not even at Kelly's


----------



## wallyb

Wonder if the bed spreads and curtains are fire retardant at the poly.
Sometimes I get bored ...  and stuff happens.


----------



## OrlandoMike

The online site for the Castaway Club has been updated and has your past history and your new benefits. 

I had issues logging on, but it's a quick fix.  Try to log on and see what happens.


----------



## rpmdfw

We had some minor difficulties logging in last night at midnight.

But we were able to access our reservation and make Palo reservations for our December Cruise.

Only 90 days to go!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Grass skirts are sooooo last year!
> 
> This year it's all about the Clam Shell bra!



Clams _this_ big don't exist except in a Jules Verne novel....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Clams _this_ big don't exist except in a Jules Verne novel....



No. No. 
They in fact do exist.




Maybe a little less time surfing porn and a little more time 
with national geographic.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No. No.
> They in fact do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little less time surfing porn and a little more time
> with national geographic.



I know you remember back to the days when National Geographic WAS porn!


----------



## wallyb

Gay-la-gan's Island - UPDATE!
*Big Super Secret Guest Update Coming Soon.*






*Just when you thought it could not get any more bonkers ... It does! 
Stay Tuned.*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Just when you thought it could not get any more bonkers ... It does!
> Stay Tuned.*




I shudder to think . . .


----------



## wallyb

Well maybe Our *Special Guest* will step up...

Soon...

Maybe?


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Well maybe Our *Special Guest* will step up...
> 
> Soon...
> 
> Maybe?


 
My guess is that it's either the fire warden since you talked about setting the curtains on fire or your probation officer because you're on travel restrictions.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> My guess is that it's either the fire warden since you talked about setting the curtains on fire or your probation officer because you're on travel restrictions.



Good one Sue!!

(snicker snicker)


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> Good one Sue!!
> 
> (snicker snicker)


 
Why thank you! I don't think Wally saw my post in another thread about him and the fleet coming in.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Why thank you! I don't think Wally saw my post in another thread about him and the fleet coming in.



He didn't see it because he was too busy entertaining the fleet.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Why thank you! I don't think Wally saw my post in another thread about him and the fleet coming in.



I did not.
But I thought I felt a dagger in my back... "Friend"


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> He didn't see it because he was too busy entertaining the fleet.


 
He's doing his part to support our troops.



wallyb said:


> I did not.
> But I thought I felt a dagger in my back... "Friend"


 
Aww, love ya Wally.


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> He didn't see it because he was too busy entertaining the fleet.



You mean.........?







Ohhhhhhh! I get what you meant now.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Well maybe Our *Special Guest* will step up...



Is this the "Special Guest" segment?    I love that part!

And if you are old enough to remember this show, I love you!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of7_K1e_x3Y


----------



## wallyb

Someone should let...






And stop pussyfooting around.


----------



## starann

Well for the love of gee jimminy crickets...TELL US!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, based on the picture he posted above, I'm guessing that Wally is going to shave his head like Captain Stubing and Rosie is going to stow away and pretend to be Charo.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm booked, packed, and ready to go!   Let the madness begin!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm booked, packed, and ready to go!   Let the madness begin!



Hmmph!   I like my idea of Captain Stubing and Charo impersonations better!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hmmph!   I like my idea of Captain Stubing and Charo impersonations better!



If Mike Does his Captain Stubing - 
I'm sure Jamie will do His Charo - 
With a bit of a southern twang.

_Coochie coochie y'all!_


----------



## wallyb

*Welcome on board the ship of fools Mike! *


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *Welcome on board the ship of fools Mike! *





What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> What have I gotten myself into?



*Too Late now!*


----------



## rosiep

If Dad gets to go away and play..can I be in charge??????

Oooooh the fun we can have.

(congratulations Mike!)


----------



## Saxton

Oh, Mike ... trapped on a boat with Wally?!  


Please save yourself, it's not too late to back out!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's a non refundable ticket.


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> It's a non refundable ticket.


 
I suggest you stay locked in your cabin for the entire cruise.

And no Wally, you won't be with him!


----------



## rosiep

But what will the rest of you do without Mike here to restrain me??

I really think I should go instead.


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> But what will the rest of you do without Mike here to restrain me??
> 
> I really think I should go instead.


 
I'm not worried ... there's an entire country between us.  Anyone on the West coast should be afraid though.


----------



## wallyb

You're a strong swimmer right Mike?
I mean should say ... a fire break out.

And what about allergies?
leather?
latex?
Rubber?
Hydraulics?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> If Mike Does his Captain Stubing -
> I'm sure Jamie will do His Charo -
> With a bit of a southern twang.
> 
> _Coochie coochie y'all!_



Wally is that your drag pic?


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> Oh, Mike ... trapped on a boat with Wally?!
> 
> 
> Please save yourself, it's not too late to back out!!!



Its OK Saxton I'll be their to help Mike.
Mike we need to start planning the evil things to do to Wally.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> You're a strong swimmer right Mike?
> I mean should say ... a fire break out.
> 
> And what about allergies?
> leather?
> latex?
> Rubber?
> Hydraulics?



Very strong swimmer, and no alergies here!  Well maybe a slight allergy to nuts!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well maybe a slight allergy to nuts!



Darn - That takes a lot of fun off the table.

I had big plans involving nuts.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well maybe a slight allergy to nuts!



Even Jamie - He's a big gobber!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Even Jamie - He's a big gobber!



That's a bad thing?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Even Jamie - He's a big gobber!



You got that wrong again, I have a big... OOPS! this is a family place.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Welcome To Ben, Jamie, Paul & Wally's
> *Big 7 day Ocean adventure!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days together on the DCL Magic in February
> Anything could happen - and probably will.
> 
> *Who gets sand in their shorts?
> Who catches a crab?
> Who get's their buns burnt?
> Who poops out on the poop-deck?  *
> 
> All this and more wacky hijinks.
> Stay tuned.



I think its time for you to update this photo.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I think its time for you to update this photo.



Yes sir!
I'll get on that.

I love when you get all bossy.


----------



## Saxton

jamieandben said:


> Its OK Saxton I'll be their to help Mike.
> *Mike we need to start planning the evil things to do to Wally*.


 
I like the way you think!   Make sure you take plenty of pictures.


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> I like the way you think!   Make sure you take plenty of pictures.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I like the way you think!   Make sure you take plenty of pictures.



NO PHOTOS!
At all.

Ever.


----------



## wallyb

Okay Mike- you're added to the cast (and the graphic) so now it is official!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ummmm that hat seems kind of "busy".

I rarely wear hats, they say it makes your hair fall out!


----------



## wallyb

It's a bucket hat with a Puccini Print.
Sort of an amalgam between Lovie and Gilligan.
You'll wear it and like it!
No arguing with the wardrobe department!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> No arguing with the wardrobe department!



Check your Fish Extender!  I left you a treat!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Check your Fish Extender!  I left you a treat!



EXTEND THIS!


----------



## ma2jr

Dang... now I'll have that theme song in my head all day!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> NO PHOTOS!
> At all.
> 
> Ever.


 
Sorry, Jamie already promised.  

And video, lots of video!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Sorry, Jamie already promised.
> 
> And video, lots of video!





This is gonna be sooooo good.

And Mike....I think you look smokin in those glasses and hat!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> This is gonna be sooooo good.
> 
> And Mike....I think you look smokin in those glasses and hat!



I totally agree Mike! You'll be the prettiest guy on the island


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I totally agree Mike! You'll be the prettiest guy on the island



You're assuming I get off the ship!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> You're assuming I get off the ship!



I'm sure someone will untie you if you ask nicely


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> This is gonna be sooooo good.
> 
> And Mike....I think you look smokin in those glasses and hat!


 
You know with all these guys travelling together anything could happen. I think there should be some clear guidelines in place so everyone has the same expectations. While you're on the trip there is one key question you need to ask yourself: "Could this be embarassing for Wally?" if the answer is Yes then it's a Kodak moment!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> You know with all these guys travelling together anything could happen. I think there should be some clear guidelines in place so everyone has the same expectations. While you're on the trip there is one key question you need to ask yourself: "Could this be embarassing for Wally?" if the answer is Yes then it's a Kodak moment!



You mean like photographic proof he's not really a blonde? You do realize this is a family friendly board right ?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You mean like photographic proof he's not really a blonde? You do realize this is a family friendly board right ?



There's always face book. I've been wanting to "expose" Wally for the longest time.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> There's always face book. I've been wanting to "expose" Wally for the longest time.



I'm mostly afraid, but morbidly curious


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm mostly afraid, but morbidly curious



_E_nquiring minds want to know......


----------



## OrlandoMike

They're gonna make me wear a tux!


NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> _E_nquiring minds want to know......



Although you know what they about curiosity and kitties . . .

What if it's like that documentary "The Ring", and before we we die we see . . . . . . some . . . .thing


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> They're gonna make me wear a tux!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!



No, you heard that wrong..it was you have to wear a *cum*merbund and nothing else.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Although you know what they about curiosity and kitties . . .
> 
> What if it's like that documentary "The Ring", and before we we die we see . . . . . . some . . . .thing



What's worse: some *thing* or *no* thing?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> They're gonna make me wear a tux!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!



It's not going to kill you to look classy for once.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I totally agree Mike! You'll be the prettiest guy on the island



Thanks Louie


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> Sorry, Jamie already promised.
> 
> And video, lots of video!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Thanks Louie



don't worry Jamie...you'll be the prettiest girl....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> don't worry Jamie...you'll be the prettiest girl....



No that would be Wally.


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> They're gonna make me wear a tux!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!


 
Aww, Mike - I think you would look great in a tux!  Just don't let Wally pick it out otherwise you'll be wearing a floral pattern with a ruffled shirt.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> don't worry Jamie...you'll be the prettiest girl....



See Jamie, there's a workaround for everything! I saw that picture of you in a wig, all you need is a little lipstick on that pretty little mouth of yours


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Aww, Mike - I think you would look great in a tux!  Just don't let Wally pick it out otherwise you'll be wearing a floral pattern with a ruffled shirt.



The shirt will be purple too! With just a peek-a-boo of the mesh undershirt showing.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Aww, Mike - I think you would look great in a tux!  Just don't let Wally pick it out otherwise you'll be wearing a floral pattern with a ruffled shirt.



DO DEY GOTTS DEM!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> The shirt will be purple too! With just a peek-a-boo of the mesh undershirt showing.


 
Rosie - are you taking fashion advise from Wally too?

Classic black tux Mike!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> The shirt will be purple too! With just a peek-a-boo of the mesh undershirt showing.



Aaaaaa NO!
Tangerine and Party Pink.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> DO DEY GOTTS DEM!


 
Oops, sorry Wally, I forgot to add that red pants are part of the ensemble too.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Rosie - are you taking fashion advise from Wally too?
> 
> Classic black tux Mike!



Great Idea!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

If I have to get dressed up on vacation, I will pick out my own ensamble!

I already have ideas!

Classic, with a twist!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> If I have to get dressed up on vacation, I will pick out my own ensamble!
> 
> I already have ideas!
> 
> Classic, with a twist!


 
Hmmm, this:?


----------



## rosiep

The sad thing is: someone, somewhere has worn that vest!


----------



## wallyb

Hey - I like that vest!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Hey - I like that vest!


 
I thought you might have it!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I thought you might have it!


Does it come in pink?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hey - I like that vest!



Me too! Too bad yellow is not a good color on me, darn!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Me too! Too bad yellow is not a good color on me, darn!



These people around here have no flare Louie. 

We've got tons of flare.

Flare to spare!


----------



## rosiep

Here's your flare:


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Here's your flare:



Flaming Flair, huh?


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> These people around here have no flare Louie.
> 
> We've got tons of flare.
> 
> Flare to spare!


 

So Wally, what flashy, flare-like ensemble will you be wearing?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Here's your flare:



Some people just don't appreciate the art of flair.


----------



## Saxton

In all seriousness I have one simple request - I hope you guys will give a camera to someone else and ask them to take a group shot of all of you in your tuxes.  I think you're all going to look amazing!    Oh, and you have to post the picture when you get back.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh I can assure you!  If I have to put on a monkey suit, I'm gonna pay for a professional photograph of all of us with the Captain, the Mouse, or whoever else will pose with us!


----------



## wallyb

*no* p h o t o s!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *no* p h o t o s!



VIDEO!​
      ​


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> VIDEO!​
> ​



Nope.
Not in my contract.


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh I can assure you! If I have to put on a monkey suit, I'm gonna pay for a professional photograph of all of us with the Captain, the Mouse, or whoever else will pose with us!


 
Thank you Mike!



wallyb said:


> *no* p h o t o s!


 
Who are you kidding?  You're going to be like Norma Desmond coming down the staircase ...

"I'm ready for my close-up Mr. DeMille."


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Who are you kidding?  You're going to be like Norma Desmond coming down the staircase ...



If he doesn't stop being such a diva about it, he's going to be like Scarlett O'Hara and find himself thrown down the staircase . . . .


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> If he doesn't stop being such a diva about it, he's going to be like Scarlett O'Hara and find himself thrown down the staircase . . . .



Can I be the one that gets to push?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Can I be the one that gets to push?



As long as you get there before Paul, Ben, and Mike.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'll play the part of DeMille, standing at the bottom of the stircase with my camera!


And I promise you I'll never desert you again because after 'Salome' we'll make another picture and another picture. You see, this is my life! It always will be! Nothing else! Just us, the cameras, and those wonderful people out there in the dark!... All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up.


----------



## rosiep




----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


>



Jamie?


----------



## jamieandben

No not me, I think thats you and mike.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No not me, I think thats you and mike.



come on ... Everyone knows you're the slut.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> come on ... Everyone knows you're the slut.



Like your not.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> come on ... Everyone knows you're the slut.





jamieandben said:


> Like your not.



Neither of you holds a candle to Mike.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Neither of you holds a candle to Mike.



Hey!

It takes a lot of money to look this cheap!


----------



## wallyb

Look's like we got a slut-off on our hands!


----------



## jamieandben

1 month from today we will be at Disney getting ready for the cruise.


----------



## Mathfailure

When you folks planned this trip, you could have not known how incredible the cold would be!  You will all so enjoy the sun and warmth.

Have a great count down month

Kathleen


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> 1 month from today we will be at Disney getting ready for the cruise.



One month from now I'll be shaking my head and thinking "Why Why?"


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> One month from now I'll be shaking my head and thinking "Why Why?"



Do you have so many great friends?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Do you have so many great friends?



Yes...  ... It truly is a plethora of riches ...
Well it rhymes like riches.


----------



## wallyb

This ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZJ1aVjot3o&feature=related

Always makes me think *"Warmer"* thoughts!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> This ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZJ1aVjot3o&feature=related
> 
> Always makes me think *"Warmer"* thoughts!



Yikes!!! Who can even watch that with a _straight_ face?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yikes!!! Who can even watch that with a _straight_ face?




Me. Over and over! Yuuuummm!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Me. Over and over! Yuuuummm!



No Wally, there's nothing straight about you...

(it was a set up....)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No Wally, there's nothing straight about you...
> 
> (it was a set up....)



CRAP  I was suckered in to That!


----------



## wallyb

We Got Our Cruise Docs! We Got Our Cruise Docs! We Got Our Cruise Docs!


----------



## rosiep

I want a cruise nurse! I want a cruise nurse!!!


----------



## zeitzeuge

rosiep said:


> I want a cruise nurse! I want a cruise nurse!!!


 
Ok........that took me a minute.


----------



## wallyb

zeitzeuge said:


> Ok........that took me a minute.



Okay... Explain it to me.


----------



## rosiep

Cruise Docs / Cruise Nurses.....nevermind....


----------



## starann

Put me on a cruise and you have your Cruise Nurse.....just saying....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Cruise Docs / Cruise Nurses.....nevermind....



Hey! Rosie made a funny.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Cruise Docs / Cruise Nurses.....nevermind....



Yeah ... errr ... Funny 
Keep your day Job


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Okay... Explain it to me.


 
It's ok Wally ... at least you're pretty.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> It's ok Wally ... at least you're pretty.



I take that!
I'm really going for Vapid or Brazen though!


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> It's ok Wally ... at least you're pretty.



LOL Saxton made a funny too.


----------



## rosiep

Wally's BRAPID!!!  

(not something you'd want to advertise I'm afraid)


----------



## wallyb

Again.
Keep the day Job!


----------



## wallyb

Getting closer - guess I should start rehearsing this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g03ScuSBhuw


----------



## OrlandoMike

Nice Wally!

But that Tangerine gown is gonna clash with your Falxen hair!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Nice Wally!
> 
> But that Tangerine gown is gonna clash with your Falxen hair!



I'm bringing the cerise one instead.
The professor ripped the other one.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Don't you think that the white boa is a bit too pure for you Wally?


----------



## rosiep

Maryanne's sitting there thinking "Why! That Hussie! If the Professor dares creep into her hut tonight I'll castrate him!!!"


----------



## wallyb

Hey look!
Jamie in his tux on formal night!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYkQ2qlANhc&feature=related


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wonder if I sould dust off the old act?   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK2--2TrJRg


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wonder if I sould dust off the old act?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK2--2TrJRg




Well we do need something for the talent show!
And I can't do my other talent  
Well not on stage. 
Legally.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Yup Mike and that red and white polka dot dress would look fabulous on you!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Hey look!
> Jamie in his tux on formal night!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYkQ2qlANhc&feature=related



Sorry Walter I'm only 5 10 and he's a better dancer that me.
And you LADY are no Ginger.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Sorry Walter I'm only 5 10 and he's a better dancer that me.
> And you LADY are no Ginger.



I know - I'm more of a Veronica - to your trashy Betty.


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's three weeks away!

Aren't we supposed to be packed or something?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> It's three weeks away!
> Aren't we supposed to be packed or something?



Hell - I'm starting to lay stuff out - 
Gotta make sure I have enough stunning frocks for ever night.

Don't wanna frock something up!


----------



## MonorailMan

wallyb said:


> Hell - I'm starting to lay stuff out -
> Gotta make sure I have enough stunning frocks for ever night.
> 
> Don't wanna frock something up!



I've been doing some research.....
It seems the ship you're taking is all-nude.


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> I've been doing some research.....
> It seems the ship you're taking is all-nude.



Think about this for a second.

It's a Disney boat.

Attracting much the same crowd that a Disney park does.

Would you want to see EVERYONE that went to a Disney Park without clothing?


----------



## rosiep

Now why did you have to bring that up??? Next trip I'm going to imagine every tourist I see naked......I'll be sicker than if I rode Mission Space!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Think about this for a second.
> 
> It's a Disney boat.
> 
> Attracting much the same crowd that a Disney park does.
> 
> Would you want to see EVERYONE that went to a Disney Park without clothing?



*Robby!* 
I miss playing with Robby.


----------



## rosiep

I thought that was a secret...?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Robby!*
> I miss playing with Robby.



Who?  


I'm sorry Willy, I don't know of anyone called Robby around here . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Who?
> I'm sorry Willy, I don't know of anyone called Robby around here . . .



Whatever. 
maybe I don't miss it.


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Willy, I don't know of anyone called Robby around here . . .



"Roberto"?
"Rob Rob"?
"Ro-bare"?
"The Big Ro"?

Any of these striking your fancy?


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> "Roberto"?
> "Rob Rob"?
> "Ro-bare"?
> "The Big Ro"?
> 
> Any of these striking your fancy?



I vote for "The Big Ro"


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Well we do need something for the talent show!
> And I can't do my other talent
> Well not on stage.
> Legally.


 
Just wait until the ship is in international waters ... then you won't have to worry about that pesky American justice system.


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I vote for "The *Big* Ro"


 
Uh, Rosie - are you calling Rob fat again?  Rob and I share a special bond since you've been so cruel to both of us.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Just wait until the ship is in international waters ... then you won't have to worry about that pesky American justice system.



I never thought of that!  Get my snake!



Saxton said:


> Uh, Rosie - are you calling Rob fat again?  Rob and I share a special bond since you've been so cruel to both of us.



Me too  she's so cruel.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I vote for "The Big Ro"





Saxton said:


> Uh, Rosie - are you calling Rob fat again?  Rob and I share a special bond since you've been so cruel to both of us.





She totally did!

OMG!  Will the cruelty never stop?


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> "Roberto"?
> "Rob Rob"?
> "Ro-bare"?
> "The Big Ro"?
> 
> Any of these striking your fancy?



How about "Rob"

Simple.  To the point.  My name.

Works for me!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> She totally did!
> 
> OMG!  Will the cruelty never stop?



 We've all felt the cruel sting of Rosie's forked tongue.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> We've all felt the cruel sting of Rosie's forked tongue.



Yeah ... We've all been Forked over by Rosie!


----------



## wallyb

Oh and I vote for...
*Roberta*


----------



## jamieandben

We get to see her soon and we can all kick her.


----------



## wallyb

She better be rail thin after all the misery she's doled out!


----------



## rosiep

Really??? I wake up innocent, sit my heiney down to meet with my "friends" and this is what I get???

I thought Rob and I could be a team....Big Ro and Little Ro.

But forget it!!

And Wally...I'm gonna be as big as a house so it'll take the lot of you to kick me down the stairs!! THE LOT OF YOU!!!


----------



## wallyb

Big, Naked and Mad.
This is not going to be pretty


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> How about "Rob"
> 
> Simple.  To the point.  My name.
> 
> Works for me!



I like "Bobby Sue".


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Big, Naked and Mad.
> This is not going to be pretty



And cranky....you left out cranky!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Really??? I wake up innocent, sit my heiney down to meet with my "friends" and this is what I get???
> 
> I thought Rob and I could be a team....Big Ro and Little Ro.



And she did it again  Poor Rob


----------



## wallyb

I'm telling you - it's like Tourettes!
Poor old thing can not help herself.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And she did it again  Poor Rob



Surely it would be worse if I called him "little" Ro!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Surely it would be worse if I called him "little" Ro!!!



I can see where you might think that, but nope, what you said was much much worse 

much


----------



## jamieandben

Shame on you Rosie.


----------



## wallyb

*SHAME*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well I bought a new swimsuit today....

Almost two weeks out, not bad for me!


----------



## rosiep

Is it a Speedo?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Is it a Speedo?



Yep!  And two sizes too small!  

And thats where I keep my room key!


----------



## wallyb

Gaaaaaawd help us!


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's my very own "fish extender"!


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> It's my very own "fish extender"!



Thats should be shrimp Extender


----------



## jamieandben

OMG 2 weeks


----------



## wallyb

OMG!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

What am I gonna do without you guys (and Rosie) to make me laugh?  I am


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What am I gonna do without you guys (and Rosie) to make me laugh?  I am



The babies room!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> The babies room!



pink or blue?


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> pink or blue?


*Orange!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> *Orange!*


----------



## wallyb

*periwinkle?*


----------



## starann

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What am I gonna do without you guys (and Rosie) to make me laugh?  I am



We will totally GROSS out the rest of the guys with baby and pregancy talk!


----------



## jamieandben

For you I hope its PINK.
But I have this feeling its going to be BLUE.


----------



## rpmdfw

Skip pink or blue and go with yellow or green!


----------



## rosiep

There's always Rainbow...to cover all your bases.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> There's always Rainbow...to cover all your bases.



Even I find that tre gay


----------



## jamieandben

Is everyone packed and ready?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Is everyone packed and ready?



Not yet!  I probably won't pack until the last minute!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> Is everyone packed and ready?



I'm not even done shopping! 

(Someone catch Elizabeth, I think she just fainted!)


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Someone catch Elizabeth, I think she just fainted!


----------



## OrlandoMike

So I'm having a rough time with the magnets for my door, dont you think stickers would work better?



I only have about 30 things I want to decorate my door with......


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> So I'm having a rough time with the magnets for my door, dont you think stickers would work better?
> 
> 
> 
> I only have about 30 things I want to decorate my door with......



No.  Stickers are not the way to go!

Use duct tape!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> No.  Stickers are not the way to go!
> 
> Use duct tape!



Well I was gonna save the duct tape to attatch my slow cooker to the night stand!  Dont want my corned beef and cabbage to spill in the cabin!


----------



## wallyb

Good gaaawd I forgot to start my count down YESTERDAY!


----------



## wallyb

Just 9 days now till I'm in WDW


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Just 9 days now till I'm in WDW





So happy for you!  Better have tons of fun!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So happy for you!  Better have tons of fun!



Well we're gonna try our hardest  Even with Rosie there!
(but we'll be missing you )


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Not yet!  I probably won't pack until the last minute!





OrlandoMike said:


> I'm not even done shopping!
> 
> (Someone catch Elizabeth, I think she just fainted!)



WHAT!
What kinda gay men are you?
Packing at the last min.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> WHAT!
> What kinda gay men are you?
> Packing at the last min.



Um . . . the kind that packs at the last minute, I guess.  

Not to mention that I LIVE HERE and don't think I'll need much to meet y'all for dinner.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Um . . . the kind that packs at the last minute, I guess.
> 
> Not to mention that I LIVE HERE and don't think I'll need much to meet y'all for dinner.



TRUE


----------



## jamieandben

THIS is going to be the LONGEST 9 days of my life.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> THIS is going to be the LONGEST 9 days of my life.



Don't say "longest" and "9" in the same sentence with Wally in the conversation.

He might try and make it dirty


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't say "longest" and "9" in the same sentence with Wally in the conversation.
> He might try and make it dirty



I resemble that comment!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I resemble that comment!



But you don't deny it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK 7 day cruise...

I need seven pairs of shorts and seven T-shirts.......and a camera!  

What am I forgetting?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well we're gonna try our hardest  Even with Rosie there!
> (but we'll be missing you )



Someone should warn you that baiting me is not a good idea. At least not when I'm going to see you in 9 days.....


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> OK 7 day cruise...
> 
> I need seven pairs of shorts and seven T-shirts.......and a camera!
> 
> What am I forgetting?



A pair of flip-flops


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> OK 7 day cruise...
> 
> I need seven pairs of shorts and seven T-shirts.......and a camera!
> 
> What am I forgetting?



sunscreen....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

orlandomike said:


> ok 7 day cruise...
> 
> I need seven pairs of shorts and seven t-shirts.......and a camera!
> 
> What am i forgetting?



me!


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK the Flip Flops and sunscreen fit in the bag.....

As for Louie.....I may have to get out another carry on!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> OK the Flip Flops and sunscreen fit in the bag.....
> 
> As for Louie.....I may have to get out another carry on!



Woo Hoo! I'll buy you a back brace.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Someone should warn you that baiting me is not a good idea. At least not when I'm going to see you in 9 days.....



Bring it - Nut bag!


----------



## wallyb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RHTiXvELNg


----------



## wallyb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFX3gQHIroU&feature=channel


----------



## wallyb

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/948115/3696675


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> OK 7 day cruise...
> 
> I need seven pairs of shorts and seven T-shirts.......and a camera!
> 
> *What am I forgetting?*


 
Well, since you'll be around Wally I would say antibiotics ... lots of antibiotics!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Well, since you'll be around Wally I would say antibiotics ... lots of antibiotics!



Slanderous!
Mean!
And just plain poopy!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Slanderous!
> Mean!
> And just plain poopy!


 
Aww, sorry Wally.   I think I'm just lashing out because almost everyone is going and I'll be stuck here.  Cheer me up by promising that you'll torture Rosie ... and don't believe anything she says about me!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Aww, sorry Wally.   I think I'm just lashing out because almost everyone is going and I'll be stuck here.  Cheer me up by promising that you'll torture Rosie ... and don't believe anything she says about me!



Omg!
Does she have dirt one you!?!
Ooooooo gooody!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFX3gQHIroU&feature=channel



For some reason this song makes me thing about Zeitzeuge!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Omg!
> Does she have dirt one you!?!
> Ooooooo gooody!



I do!! I do!! 

truth is.........SHE'S REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I do!! I do!!
> 
> truth is.........SHE'S REALLY NICE!!!


 
Nope, lies I tell ya, lies!!!  And I am not fat!!!!


----------



## wallyb

Just 8 more days now!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rumor has it Jeff and Jon are in the house!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rumor has it Jeff and Jon are in the house!



And it begins!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rumor has it Jeff and Jon are in the house!



Whose house?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Whose house?



The house of the mouse!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Rumor has it Jeff and Jon are in the house!



 for Jeff and John!


----------



## wallyb

Just 7 now! Hide your husbands!


----------



## f86sabjf

wallyb said:


> Just 7 now! Hide your husbands!



you BIG TEASE!!!! you are teasing right???


----------



## wallyb

f86sabjf said:


> you BIG TEASE!!!! you are teasing right???



Would I do that?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

wallyb said:


> Would I do that?



Ummmm...

YEP!!


----------



## wallyb

Just sex .... err, I mean six! Yeah that's right six!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Just sex .... err, I mean six! Yeah that's right six!




_*Just*_ sex??? That's definitely wrong. There should always be chocolate as well.


----------



## Saxton

Now is the time to run and hide because Hurricane Rosie is on the way!


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Now is the time to run and hide because Hurricane Rosie is on the way!



I've already alerted all the appropriate emergency services.

They've got counselors on duty at each theme park for to comfort the Cast Members as Rosie runs around telling them they're fat.


----------



## f86sabjf

rpmdfw said:


> I've already alerted all the appropriate emergency services.
> 
> They've got counselors on duty at each theme park for to comfort the Cast Members as Rosie runs around telling them they're fat.



she's a sex goddess though she has the right


----------



## rpmdfw

f86sabjf said:


> she's a sex goddess though she has the right



You say that because she's never turned her hate filled attentions your way.

If she'd started in on you, you'd feel differently! 

I can't tell you all the times that she's called me or Saxton, or Kinglouie1, or Wally fat!

It's so mean!

I don't complain though.  As long as she keeps her clothes on, I'm happy!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You say that because she's never turned her hate filled attentions your way.
> 
> If she'd started in on you, you'd feel differently!
> 
> I can't tell you all the times that she's called me or Saxton, or Kinglouie1, or Wally fat!
> 
> It's so mean!
> 
> I don't complain though.  As long as she keeps her clothes on, I'm happy!



She called Me Fat!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## jamieandben

Thats only 3 working days. WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> Thats only 3 working days. WOOHOO!!!!



2 for me!


----------



## wallyb

I never work. 
It's too hard.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I never work.
> It's too hard.



We know.


----------



## f86sabjf

wallyb said:


> I never work.
> It's too hard.



no need to brag


----------



## wallyb

f86sabjf said:


> no need to brag



Your a devil!
I think I like you! 

How much cash you got on you?


----------



## f86sabjf

i dont put my hands in my pockets in public


----------



## wallyb

3 days - keep smiling!


----------



## Timrobb

I CANNOT WAIT to read the TRIP report - with so many of you to chime in - it will be MUST read DIS!

Have the best time and take lots of PICS!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> I CANNOT WAIT to read the TRIP report - with so many of you to chime in - it will be MUST read DIS!
> 
> Have the best time and take lots of PICS!



No photos! None!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> No photos! None!



We will have lots of pics of Wally.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## jamieandben




----------



## jamieandben

Who's the leader of the club
That's made for you and me
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
You're as welcome as can be
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

Mickey Mouse!

Mickey Mouse!

Forever let us hold our banner
High! High! High! High!

Come along and sing a song
And join the jamboree!
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E


----------



## wallyb

Little excited there Jamie?


----------



## jamieandben

YES!


----------



## wallyb

Let us know when you're close.


----------



## jamieandben

Im on my way.


----------



## f86sabjf

have fun kids

 we'll miss you


----------



## wallyb

I've changed my mind.


----------



## Saxton

I am very jealous but very happy for you guys.  I can't wait to hear all about it, see the pictures and watch the videos (oh, yes, there will be video!).  Have an absolutely fabulous trip!!


----------



## Timrobb

HAVE A BLAST!


----------



## f86sabjf

wallyb said:


> I've changed my mind.



hehehehehehheehahahahahaha Love you Wally


----------



## Nauf

Another jealous one here.... finally a trip report I am looking forward to!


----------



## wallyb

Nauf said:


> Another jealous one here.... finally a trip report I am looking forward to!



It's gonna be Pay-per-view!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> It's gonna be Pay-per-view!



It sure is!

YOU paying ME not to air the video!


----------



## wallyb

*We're Off Like a cheap Prom Dress 
Worn by one of those girls who "will"!*


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> *We're Off Like a cheap Prom Dress
> Worn by one of those girls who "will"!*



Hey!  You stole my dress!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hey!  You stole my dress!



Jenn, I highly doubt you'd wear a "cheap" prom dress.

I picture you in something much more classy and tasteful.



not commenting on the "how fast it will come off" part though.


----------



## f86sabjf

wallyb said:


> *We're Off Like a cheap Prom Dress
> Worn by one of those girls who "will"!*



as if Wally would actually spend the money on a dress its a waste of time


----------



## Nauf

What do you think they're all up to now?


----------



## f86sabjf

mile high perhaps


----------



## Saxton

Nauf said:


> What do you think they're all up to now?


 
Lots of this:   .


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Should be a quiet week


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Should be a quiet week



On here, yes.  In International waters? Not so much!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, it looks like it's going to be more than a three hour tour for the boys on the boat.

I just got a text message from Mike.  They were supposed to be back at Port Canaveral this morning to disembark.  

As of right now, they're still on the Magic and still at Castaway Cay. 

Delayed due to weather.

The Wonder is currently waiting for them to leave Castaway Cay so it can dock.

Should be an interesting story.

Hope Wally and Paul don't miss their flight home!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Well, having travel plans interferred with due to anything (including weather) is a pain in the neck, but there are worst places in the world to be held up!

At least being at Castaway Cay there are fun things to do... but I'll bet that bunch doesn't need to hunt for fun things to do, right?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Travel_News/Disney_cruise_ship_stuck_at_Castaway_Cay.htm




I just don't know what to say...  My gut tells me Wally is behind this....


----------



## rpmdfw

From what I've been reading over on the cruise board, they weren't allowed to get off the ship while stuck at Castaway Cay.  And even though the boat was docked, there was a lot of tossing.  Sounds like the weather was pretty miserable.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

That's lousy.  If the weather was so bad that they were seasick at the dock, they really should have been let off.   Not much cover on the island though. 

Hopefully, they will all be ok.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I hope MIke didnt work today 

I tried to call his cell, but it wouldn't connect.


----------



## starann

Has anyone heard from Captain Stubens and his crew?


----------



## OrlandoMike

It was a wonderful cruise till we tried to leave Castaway Cay....

The captain tried 4 times to back out, all unsuccessful....

We finally docked and called it a night.  During the night the swells were so strong two of the ropes that were holding the ship to the pier snapped!  

On Saturday morning we tried to leave once again, no luck!  Finally after three attempts to leave, the captain finally went to Wally's room and started throwing evening gowns and cosmetics overboard!  That did the trick and we were finally light enough to get over the sand bar that had built up with the storm and were on our way home!  

We finally arrived today (Sunday) and had to dock at one of the industrial piers as the Wonder had beaten us to the Disney pier.  After what could be called an organized mess, we were all bussed to our cars, resorts, or the airport.....

I'll post more later....but overall it was a great adventure!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh I forgot....

You guys wanted photos didn't you.......


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

oooooooh... he looks Goooood as a redhead. and those are  some serious fish moobs  (fmoobs?!?!).


----------



## mykidsintow

Nice shells!


----------



## soulmates

Figures, he even looks FABULOUS in fins!


----------



## wallyb

I was begged, threatened and cajoled in that photo -
with assurances that it would NOT see the Light of day!

Funny how only mine got published


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> I was begged, threatened and cajoled in that photo -
> with assurances that it would NOT see the Light of day!
> 
> :



And you believed them????????


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> And you believed them????????



Blondes a historically gullibly....
And hot in bed.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Blondes a historically gullibly....
> And hot in bed.




That is because they wear too many clothes to bed


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> That is because they wear too many clothes to bed



It's because the thermostat in his room was broken!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> It's because the thermostat in his room was broken!



You were in my room?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> You were in my room?



I figured that every gay guy on the ship was in your room at some point.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I figured that every gay guy on the ship was in your room at some point.



And half the straight women!  

You should have seen them fighting over the hair care products!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> And half the straight women!
> 
> You should have seen them fighting over the hair care products!




And the gowns for Formal night?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And half the straight women!
> 
> You should have seen them fighting over the hair care products!



But I got my butt to drinks and dinner on time!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> But I got my butt to drinks and dinner on time!



As did I!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> But I got my butt to drinks and dinner on time!



I was late one time.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Three funniest moments of the week.....

1. Are you guys gay?   

2. Public service announcement "Remember, you could be stranded on Carnival!"

3. New attraction at Castaway Cay!  "Spring a leek"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> Three funniest moments of the week.....
> 
> 1. Are you guys gay?
> 
> 2. Public service announcement "Remember, you could be stranded on Carnival!"
> 
> 3. New attraction at Castaway Cay!  "Spring a leek"



You should try to get on the podcast to tell about your adventures at castaway (having to stay longer that is)


----------



## rosiep

Welcome back boys........

Notice I told no tales whilst you were away and couldn't defend yourselves.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Welcome back boys........
> 
> Notice I told no tales whilst you were away and couldn't defend yourselves.




But you KNOW she so WANTED too


----------



## soulmates

Someone REALLY asked if you were all gay?? "Ah, no, we're all brothers!"


----------



## OrlandoMike

soulmates said:


> Someone REALLY asked if you were all gay?? "Ah, no, we're all brothers!"



A very nice guy, but a little drunk!  

We got him back the next day by the pool, lounging with his wife!

"Hey, are you guys heterosexual?   We have some of those moving into our neighborhood!  We love what they are doing to the property values!"


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> A very nice guy, but a little drunk!
> 
> We got him back the next day by the pool, lounging with his wife!
> 
> "Hey, are you guys heterosexual?   We have some of those moving into our neighborhood!  We love what they are doing to the property values!"



I said breeders.


----------



## soulmates

LOVE IT!!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> A very nice guy, but a little drunk!
> 
> We got him back the next day by the pool, lounging with his wife!
> 
> "Hey, are you guys heterosexual?   We have some of those moving into our neighborhood!  We love what they are doing to the property values!"



rotflmao!!


----------



## soulmates

wallyb said:


> i said breeders.



classy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

soulmates said:


> classy!



Walter was nothing but a class act for 8 full days!


----------



## Saxton

Welcome back guys!!  So how big was your bar tab after being stranded all that extra time?  

PS:  after seeing that picture I am strangely attracted to Wally.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Walter was nothing but a class act for 8 full days!



Class clown or class bully?


----------



## soulmates

OrlandoMike said:


> Walter was nothing but a class act for 8 full days!



 I would expect nothing less from him


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> Welcome back guys!!  So how big was your bar tab after being stranded all that extra time?



Well they could still slide it under the door!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well they could still slide it under the door!



Ours slid under fine too - after a little lube


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Welcome back guys!!  So how big was your bar tab after being stranded all that extra time?
> 
> PS:  after seeing that picture I am strangely attracted to Wally.



I could don a mermaid outfit if that's what does it for ya......just say the word.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I could don a mermaid outfit if that's what does it for ya......just say the word.



If you were dressed as a mermaid, would you call her fat less often?

Or me for that matter?  Or Louie?  Or Wally?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> If you were dressed as a mermaid, would you call her fat less often?
> 
> Or me for that matter?  Or Louie?  Or Wally?



No, but I'd use my tail to swat you!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am sooo happy you are all back safe and sound!    I missed you!

C'mon...  tell us all about it.  We won't tell anyone else...


----------



## wallyb

*message to ship mates:*
ZIP IT!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well on day three right after breakfast.........





wallyb said:


> *message to ship mates:*
> ZIP IT!




OOPS!  Never mind!


----------



## starann

PL-UGH-EZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Tell us all about it?!?!?!  

(and Wally you pict is not showing)


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> Three funniest moments of the week.....
> 
> 1. Are you guys gay?
> 
> 2. Public service announcement "Remember, you could be stranded on Carnival!"
> 
> 3. New attraction at Castaway Cay!  "Spring a leek"



That one hit me again on the way home last night, and I blew coke out my nose.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jamieandben said:


> That one hit me again on the way home last night, and I blew coke out my nose.



Quite a leak if it hit you all the way from Castaway Cay!


----------



## f86sabjf

welcome 
back gang glad you had a good time. now on with the stories


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> PS:  after seeing that picture I am strangely attracted to Wally.



it's all about the fmoobs...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *message to ship mates:*
> ZIP IT!



Message to Wally's shipmates:

I'll buy you drinks next time if you spill!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Ours slid under fine too - after a little lube


 
Wow, good thing you had some with you! 



rosiep said:


> I could don a mermaid outfit if that's what does it for ya......just say the word.


 
  I agree with Rob.  Considering how cruel you've been I really believe Wally would act more like a lady than you.


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> it's all about the fmoobs...


 
The strategically placed shells did me in.


----------



## OrlandoMike

UGH  I never in my life thought I would say this, but Wally is right!

I should have put some "product" on!

3 days later and my head is still shedding!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> UGH  I never in my life thought I would say this, but Wally is right!
> 
> I should have put some "product" on!
> 
> 3 days later and my head is still shedding!



Told ya so.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OrlandoMike said:


> UGH  I never in my life thought I would say this, but Wally is right!
> 
> I should have put some "product" on!
> 
> 3 days later and my head is still shedding!



Scalp sunburn is brutal.  You and DH have the advantage that you can just smear your whole head with sunscreen and get on with it.  DS doesn't really have exposed scalp.  My part burns (and peels) quite frequently in the summer, and so do the tops of my ears.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Scalp sunburn is brutal.  You and DH have the advantage that you can just smear your whole head with sunscreen and get on with it.  DS doesn't really have exposed scalp.  My part burns (and peels) quite frequently in the summer, and so do the tops of my ears.



It's hard to find, but there is a sunscreen product that is made for scalp use (with hair  ).  I've used it before with good results.

Of course, I don't remember the name of it.   Hats are my friends.

O'Mike! I can't believe you didn't use sunscreen, you Floridian you! 

Kukui nut oil is now your friend.


----------



## soulmates

Wait a minute, go back to the part where Mike said WALTER IS RIGHT!!!


----------



## wallyb

It's true.
ALWAYS!


----------



## Gypsybear

Always????


----------



## wallyb

Gypsybear said:


> Always????



Yes - always - with wings


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Yes - always - with wings



Was that you at the end of the Disney Dreams show?

Wow!  Cool trick!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Was that you at the end of the Disney Dreams show?
> 
> Wow!  Cool trick!



I gotz lotz of em Boyz!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> I gotz lotz of em Boyz!




Now why would you have lots of "Always with wings"... and what do you do with them besides pour lots of blue water on them?


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Wow!  Cool trick!





wallyb said:


> I gotz lotz of em Boyz!



That's right! Wally has lots of tricks...or johns....whatever you want to call 'em.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's right! Wally has lots of tricks...or johns....whatever you want to call 'em.



I call them benefactors!


----------



## starann

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Now why would you have lots of "Always with wings"... and what do you do with them besides pour lots of blue water on them?


----------



## Saxton

So when do we get to see a picture of all of you in your tuxes?


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> So when do we get to see a picture of all of you in your tuxes?



Talk to Jamie and Mike.
I did not take one photo.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Talk to Jamie and Mike.
> I did not take one photo.



He'd rather forget the whole ordeal. In fact he's called James twice already to insist he pay for the psychiatric bills.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> He'd rather forget the whole ordeal. In fact he's called James twice already to insist he pay for the psychiatric bills.



The shrink was for *you* nut bag!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> The shrink was for *you* nut bag!



Me??? Why! I'm as sane as a loon!


----------



## Timrobb

We need some pictures please!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> We need some pictures please!



Food, Shelter, Water, Form Fitting Jeans - These are *needs*.

No one "needs" photos.


----------



## Timrobb

we WANT photos please .  .  . is that better Wally?  Please don't make me get on my knees and beg . . . not sure I could get up (not as nimble as I once was).


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> So when do we get to see a picture of all of you in your tuxes?



I've seen it.  They look like a middle aged Doo Wop group.


----------



## Gypsybear

rpmdfw said:


> I've seen it.  They look like a middle aged Doo Wop group.


----------



## Nauf

Gypsybear said:


>


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> I've seen it.  They look like a middle aged Doo Wop group.



Look Bridezilla!  Don't make me post the video of the Mexican Catamaran sailors doing the YMCA and the Chicken Dance!   

Hey, no wonder that poor kid puked!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Look Bridezilla!  Don't make me post the video of the Mexican Catamaran sailors doing the YMCA and the Chicken Dance!



Go right ahead!

It's not like I'm deathly afraid of seeing them.  Or even doing them.

Just didn't want them at my wedding.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Go right ahead!
> It's not like I'm deathly afraid of seeing them.  Or even doing them.
> Just didn't want them at my wedding.



Oh we know.
WE KNOW.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh we know.
> WE KNOW.



So you agree that Mike should post more videos that he took on the cruise?

Hooray!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So you agree that Mike should post more videos that he took on the cruise?
> 
> Hooray!



No - I was merely acknowledging your issues with certain cultural dances - Issues you have made abundantly clear - repeatedly.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> No - I was merely acknowledging your issues with certain cultural dances - Issues you have made abundantly clear - repeatedly.



Apparently my issues weren't clear to Mike.  He's under the impression that I'm afraid of them.

I'm not.

And to prove that I'm not, I think that Mike should post all of his cruise videos here so that I can say how much I liked them!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> And to prove that I'm not, I think that Mike should post all of his cruise videos here so that I can say how much I liked them!




Unfortunately I am under a gag order for the seven days at sea.......











Lucky for you.....there was an 8th day!   

Yes, we got stranded at Castaway Cay!  You can see the Wonder circling the island wanting to dock, but too bad for them!  We decided to stay an extra day!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwHWDXeKT9o


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Unfortunately I am under a gag order



Gag?

Who are you?  Cinderella? 


Stop gagging start blabbing!


I'll make it worth your while . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> *Gag?
> 
> Who are you?  Cinderella? *
> 
> Stop gagging start blabbing!
> 
> 
> I'll make it worth your while . . .



HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA!  

Rob...I owe you one....you just made my morning.
To everyone else: Sorry, inside joke....can't tell cause it's a family board.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> To everyone else: Sorry, inside joke....can't tell cause it's a family board.



No!  You're gonna do it just like the book says!    

What a great night!


----------



## f86sabjf

ahhh yes the 8th day . The first ones out the leak has been created. MORE MORE MORE


----------



## rosiep

Said to my daughter: Ya know, if I were younger, and I didn't like men.....I'd go for you.

We howled with laugher.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Nice video O'Mike! 

Weather looks more than a little fierce.


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Weather looks more than a little fierce.



We woke up Saturday morning swearing we were at sea, the ship was rocking and rolling so much!  But we were still at Castaway Cay, banging against the dock!  

There were marks all over the side of the ship when we finally got off from the damage the dock did, but Disney had painters out there painting fresh paint before we even got off the ship!

Now getting back to the car........

Thats another story!  I'll let Jamie and Ben take over from here!


----------



## jamieandben

Is someone playing with my butt.


----------



## jamieandben




----------



## ConcKahuna

That CM in the middle is adorable.

And OMG @ Mike's burnt head!  He looks like a tomato!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Is someone playing with my butt.


----------



## Mathfailure

I think all of them look adorable, and quite dapper in the formal picture.

The sunburn looks painful.  As pale as I am, I use tons of sunblock to remain pale.  There will be no tanning, the few times I tried it ended badly .

I watched  the video Mike took, and the other one after following the link to other videos!, but the first made me feel a bit sea sick just watching.  Was this an issue for any of you guys?

Kathleen


----------



## OrlandoMike

No seasickness here!  The rocking and rolling actually puts me to sleep!  

One fun thing about the extra day at sea.....it turned out to be one of the few times the two ships were together at the same port!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_RyM-JiFA8


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> We woke up Saturday morning swearing we were at sea, the ship was rocking and rolling so much!  But we were still at Castaway Cay,* banging against the dock! *
> 
> :



Are you sure you meant to write_ "dock"? _


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Is someone playing with my butt.



I thought I felt something too!!! Rob! You naughty boy!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

O'Mike I love the Mickey Vest and Bow Tie! 

ROSIE!!! GITCHER HANDS OFF MY GUY!~!!!!!!


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> O'Mike I love the Mickey Vest and Bow Tie!
> 
> ROSIE!!! GITCHER HANDS OFF MY GUY!~!!!!!!



Sorry...David was a sweetie. Couldn't pass it up.....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I thought I felt something too!!! Rob! You naughty boy!!



You wish!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Sorry...David was a sweetie. Couldn't pass it up.....



Not sweet, just drunk


----------



## Saxton

I love those pictures.  Everyone looks so happy and you guys really look great in your tuxes.  

Mike - the vest and tie look awesome!   I'm so glad you deleted my picture that time so I didn't ruin your surprise.  



ConcKahuna said:


> Not sweet, just drunk


 
Yeah, I've heard being drunk is a necessity to get through the evening when Rosie is around.


----------

